# Warum sollte man mit War anfangen?



## Raaandy (4. Juni 2009)

ich weiß es wird ein paar geben die sagen spiels einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß es wird ein paar geben die sagen benutz die sufu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will einfach jetzt mal von euch wissen wieso sollte man mit war anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was hat sich verändert in letzter zeit was ist besser / schlecher geworden suche ein mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lege wert auf gut community, pve und auch pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (4. Juni 2009)

warum anfangen?
langeweile, online sucht, freunde dies auch spielen

was sich verändert hat?
in bezug auf patches oder andere mmos?

comunity ist durchschnittlich. gibt nette menschen und idioten - so wie überall
pve kannst dir schieben.
pvp ist mit guter gruppe sehr nett, aber die klassenbalance ist total kaputt. (patchotes lesen bevor du ne klasse anfängst)


----------



## Raaandy (4. Juni 2009)

ok danke soweit^^

dann gibts im moment echt kein mmorpg welches mir spaß machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (4. Juni 2009)

vote 4 close


----------



## Contemptio (4. Juni 2009)

Warum anfangen?

Gibt nur einen Grund: Mehr Polygone und höher aufgelöste Texturen als in wow, was einen besseren Gesamteindruck der Grafik nicht beihnaltet.

Ergo keinen...


----------



## huladai (4. Juni 2009)

gemeldet. 

2 mal den selben thread im war und im hdro forum und dann auch noch vergessen das wort "war" in "hdro" umzubenennen.


----------



## Raaandy (4. Juni 2009)

kannst du gerne melden ich überleg einfach nur welches spiel ich anfange und wollte somit schaun was die spieler aus den einzelnen bereichen der foren dazu sagen.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juni 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Warum anfangen?
> 
> Gibt nur einen Grund: Mehr Polygone und höher aufgelöste Texturen als in wow, was einen besseren Gesamteindruck der Grafik nicht beihnaltet.
> 
> Ergo keinen...



Hauptsache Postcounter +1 oder? Naja, wer auf Augenkrebs steht, wird das wohl so sehen.

@topic: Teste doch einfach mal die 10 Tage Trial, dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden. Die Leute werden dir eh nur sagen: WAR ist toll, WAR geht so oder WAR ist schlecht.

Mir machts viel Spass, aber man sollte in WAR (im Gegensatz zu WoW) nicht den 2. Lebensinhalt sehen. Wer also als "Casual" Spielen möchte ist in WAR gut aufgehoben, wenn er PvP mag.

Mit HdRO ist man gut beraten, wenn man "Casual" PvE mag. Auch wenn ich weder Grafik noch Setting mochte (ich mag die Herr der Ringe Saga, aber LotRO fängt das einfach nicht ein).


----------



## cerb86 (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hatte mir vor kurzen die selbe Frage gestellt.

HdRO kam fuer mich nicht in Frage. Buch und Film sehr geil, aber ein Spiel in dieser Welt reizt mich mal gar nicht, leider^^

Bei WAR hab ich die 10 Tage Trial Version geladen, aber da man mit der Trial Version auf keinem Open RvR Server spielen kann, hab ich mir das Game geholt (inkl. Gratis Monat). Naja, ich habs dann eine Woche relativ intensiv gespielt aber letztendlich hats mich nicht ueberzeugt. Ich kann nur vom low Level Bereich sprechen (hoeher als Lvl 10 kam ich nicht) und wenn ich mal jemanden uebern Weg gelaufen bin, grenzte dies schon irgendwie an ein Wunder, so leergefegt sind die Anfaenge (muss jetzt nicht pauschal so sein, war allerdings bei mir so.). Die PvP Gebiete//Battlegrounds haben mir persoenlich auch nicht so wirklich spass gemacht, dafuer stimmt die Klassenbalance atm vorne und hinten nicht. Auch die Grafik hat mich vorne und hinten nicht vom Hocker gehauen, zudem ruckelt und laggt das Game gerne. Soweit ich das gehoert habe, liegt das aber am Game//Server und nicht an dir//deinem Rechner.
Von der Community ingame kann ich nur positives sagen. Sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit (zumindest die, die ich getroffen habe). Sehr geil finde ich auch die asynchronen Klassen. Die Zerstoerung hat andere Klassen als die Ordnung, und nicht wie bei WoW wo quasi die Klassen "nur" gespiegelt wurden (hat allerdings den Vorteil des einfacheren Balancings).

Letztendlich konnte mich das Game einfach nicht fesseln, vielleicht auch daher nicht, dass ich vorher WoW gespielt habe und manche Sachen in meinen Augen gefehlt haben (<- subjektives Empfinden, ich weiss, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen).

Das beste wuerde echt sein, du laedst dir einfach mal die 10-Tage Trial Version und spielst das Game selber mal an und machst dir ein Bild davon. Kostet ja nichts ;-)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Juni 2009)

Nach der Ankündigung von gestern wäre ich Vorsichtig ob man wirklich noch mit WAR anfangen soll.


----------



## exec85 (5. Juni 2009)

Am betsen gar nicht erst anfangen xD
Warum?

- leere Versprechungen seitens GOA/Mythic
- für ein auf ORVR ausgelegtes Spiel ist die vorhandene Hardware und / oder die Art und Weise wie das Spiel programmiert wurde nicht ausgelegt
- AOE > ALL
- wenig endcontent (oh.. nein da kommt ja Länder der toten wo man dann wie überall auch nur weggebombt wird...)
- ...


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juni 2009)

@TE

Oh, was ist denn mit AoC, welches doch bis vor kurzem noch dein Nonplusultra gewesen ist? Und dies überall kundgetan hast...


----------



## blackdream07 (5. Juni 2009)

wie ihr es maßlos übertreibt grade, 
aber kein wunder einge von euch sind ja auch schon am kündigen wegen 1.3 also warum ned gleich das spiel schlecht reden für leute dies es nicht mal getestet haben.

also ich find war total cool, ich habe lvl 40 chars auf des wie auf order seite. mir macht das game spaß wegen dem vielen pvp - rvr und die leichte kost von pve.
die klassen balance ist noch nicht 100% gut, und an der performance der statdraids wird auch gearbeitet.

aufjedenfall soltest du wissen das war ein totales TEAM game ist, wer nicht inna gilde ist oder mit leuten zusammen spielt wird meiner ansicht nach
weniger spaß an dem game haben.

mfg


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Oh, was ist denn mit AoC, welches doch bis vor kurzem noch dein Nonplusultra gewesen ist? Und dies überall kundgetan hast...




ist es ja immer noch, wollte nur wissen wies bei den anderen läuft ob sich was getan hat. wenn ich das so lese bestärkt mich das nur das aoc das beste im moment ist.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juni 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> [...]suche ein mmorpg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sieht mir allerdings nicht nach einem zufriedenen AoC-Spieler aus, eher nach einem, der ein neues sucht.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das sieht mir allerdings nicht nach einem zufriedenen AoC-Spieler aus, eher nach einem, der ein neues sucht.



Bitte jetzt einfach kein AoC/WAR/WOW/HdRO Flame Thema draus machen. Lasst den TE doch einfach Fragen, ohne das ihr gleich Sherlock spielen müsst.


----------



## Sandmannn (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
also vom Prinzip her finde ich Warhammer Online das Top game, leider verspielt Mythic aber ziemlich viel was Balance angeht... wenn du WoW anschaust, da machen die Aoe effekte richtig Sinn, hingegen bei Warhammer total übertriebener DMG. Wobei es sicher auch einfacher ist ein Spiel zu balancen, dass auf beiden Seiten die gleichen Klassen hat.
Dafür ist es viel stylischer und von dem Gameplay viel geiler, wenn verschiedene Klassen gegeneinander Antreten.
Was für mich ein riesen Pluspunkt ist, ist die Grafik. Ich habe letztens mal wieder WoW ausprobiert und hatte wirklich einen riesen Schock, was die Grafik dort angeht, dagegen hat War ne ziemlich coole Grafik. 
Ich schau mir jetzt auf jeden Fall mal den neuen Patch an und wenn Mythic das gut gemacht hat kann ich den 2 Wochen lang spielen, bis dort die Luft raus ist und dann geht das oRVR mit dem AEO Patch los.

Ist halt geschmackssache ob einem Warhammer gefällt oder nicht. Ich finde es ein Top-Game!

Mfg


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt einfach kein AoC/WAR/WOW/HdRO Flame Thema draus machen. Lasst den TE doch einfach Fragen, ohne das ihr gleich Sherlock spielen müsst.



Interessant, dass ich hingegen nicht einfach mal nachfragen darf. Ah, ist mir entfallen: Mit einer WoW-Signatur will man ja automatisch flamen...

Da der Eröffnungspost so geschrieben war, dass ich den Eindruck hatte, ihm gefällt AoC nicht mehr und er deshalb eine Alternative sucht, wollte ich wissen was ihm bei AoC widerfahren ist. Er ist mir bisher als glühender AoC-Fan aufgefallen. Mehr sollte es nicht sein, Sherlock Pymonte....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Seine Aussage



> dann gibts im moment echt kein mmorpg welches mir spaß machen würde



hatte meinen Eindruck noch untermauert.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Shintu, ich wollte dich nicht flamen. Außerdem ist mir deine Signatur egal, so engstirnig bin ich nicht. Mir ging es mehr daran, das dies nicht zum Thema gehört und das es mal wieder deftiger Zündstoff für einen sinnlosen Flamewar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (5. Juni 2009)

Das Spiel rockt nicht!! 

Genau so siehts momentan aus, und da 1.3 wie zu erwarten verhunzt wird, bleibt auch alles so^^


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Jop, Schambambel, und wolltest du nicht schon längst deine WAR Karriere an den Nagel hängen? Denunzieren kann ich allerdings auch, nachdem ich das Spiel gewechselt habe. Hätte ich bei den anderen Spielen wohl auch machen sollen, die ich verlassen habe, scheint ja unheimlich Spass zu machen.


----------



## Blackfall234 (5. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also vom Prinzip her finde ich Warhammer Online das Top game, leider verspielt Mythic aber ziemlich viel was Balance angeht... wenn du WoW anschaust, da machen die Aoe effekte richtig Sinn, hingegen bei Warhammer total übertriebener DMG. Wobei es sicher auch einfacher ist ein Spiel zu balancen, dass auf beiden Seiten die gleichen Klassen hat.
> Dafür ist es viel stylischer und von dem Gameplay viel geiler, wenn verschiedene Klassen gegeneinander Antreten.
> Was für mich ein riesen Pluspunkt ist, ist die Grafik. Ich habe letztens mal wieder WoW ausprobiert und hatte wirklich einen riesen Schock, was die Grafik dort angeht, dagegen hat War ne ziemlich coole Grafik.
> ...




Achievment Dieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Jo das einzige was ICH momentan an War nich kann is die Balance.
Wobei mir es nicht auffällt. Ich spiel auch grade nich so oft warte auf patch 1.3


----------



## Schambambel (5. Juni 2009)

@Pymonte 

Keine Ahnung ob ich das wollte. Ich merk mir nicht alles was ich hier labere, denn dafür ich ja meine Stalker wie dich, die mir in jedem Thread hinterschwänzeln. Alle wollen so sein wie Schämbämbämbämbäl^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> @Pymonte
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob ich das wollte. Ich merk mir nicht alles was ich hier labere, denn dafür ich ja meine Stalker wie dich, die mir in jedem Thread hinterschwänzeln. Alle wollen so sein wie Schämbämbämbämbäl^^
> 
> ...



Ich merk mir Leute mit komischen Namen und leeren Phrasen einfach besonders gut.

Aber ich denke mal, das Topic hier ist eh schon gegessen. Man hat WAR wieder erfolgreich schlechtgeredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (5. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Hauptsache Postcounter +1 oder?



Die Aussage trifft wohl auf keinen besser zu als auf dich selbst. Wieviele Posts hasts jetzt allein hier wieder reingespamt? ... Gewöhn dir doch mal an nicht jeden, der dein Lieblingsspiel nicht mag, einzeln zu flamen. Wir haben deine Botschaft schon beim ersten mal verstanden und egal wie oft du sie noch kundtust, sie ist uns deswegen nicht weniger egal^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was rede ich denn da? Blasphemie! Pymonte hat natürlich die einzig wahre, legitime Meinung! Und wer was anderes behauptet ist, hat einen komischen Namen und gibt nur leere Phrasen von sich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadavaa (5. Juni 2009)

Hiho, 

also ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren immer nach alternativen umgesehen. Ich habe bis vor 3 Wochen intensiv WoW gedaddelt, war in einer erfolgreichen Raidgilde usw. Aber ich bin WoW müde und es nervt mich einfach nur. Ich habe Spiele wie SW:Galaxis, Hellgate London, LOTR-Online, Eve, AOC und Guild Wars angetestet. Bei allen hat mir irgendwo immer was gefehlt. 

Dann hiess es Warhammer online erscheint, ich habe mir sofort das Game geholt und eine Woche später hab ich mich nicht mehr eingeloggt da mich vieles störte, Bugs ect.....

Jetzt seid gut 3 Wochen bin ich wieder dabei, ich habe von vorne angefangen und ziehe gerade ein Schami auf Ehrengard hoch. Da mir PvP immer sehr viel Spass gemacht egal in welcher Form und das Spiel mitlerweile akzeptabel läuft bin ich seid dem Warhammer Fan!!!!

Die Probleme die viele beschreiben kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Im unteren LvL Bereich finden genug Aktionen wie Szenarien, Gruppen für RvR und ÖQ statt. Mein Schami ist mitlerweile 20 und macht Mordsspass.....Was man bei Warhammer allerdings unbedingt beachten sollte es ist ein Game was sehr PvP lastig ist und wenn man lieber irgendwelche Automobs kloppt ist es defenitiv das falsche Game.....

Weisst........bei Warhammer ist vieles unberechenbar aufgrund dessen, da der Schwerpunkt ebend im PVP liegt und nicht, wie z.B. irgendwelche Bosstaktiken lernen.....Was die Balance angeht....naja Skill macht einiges weg und man darf nicht vergessen was WAR im vergleich zu WOW z.B. noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, bedingt durch die Laufzeit....

Teste einfach die 10 Tage Trial!!!!!!!


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Die 3 Zeilen von Bambelinchen ohne Inhalt, Argumente und Beweise ignoriere ich hier einfach mal.

@ topic: ich komme grad vom PTR (bzw spiele auch noch drauf^^) und muss sagen: Länder der Toten sind super genial. Bugs bisher noch keine gefunden und das ach so phöse und schlechte Balancing wirkt sich dort gar nciht so aus, da die Struktur des Gebiets eben völlig unterschiedlich zu den bisherigen ist. Wie das dann auf dem Live Server aussieht, kann natürlich bisher noch keiner sagen. Stumpfe Zerg Kolonnen werden auch hier genug Stress machen. Egal wie gebalanced wird. Aber hier gibt es viele Ersatzwege und keine Burgen in die man sich verkriechen kann. AoE greift im neuen Gebiet bisher nur bei den PvE Mobs, wenn man sie farmt. Aber das wird auch nach dem Balancing Patch noch so sein. Im oRvR von den Ländern der Toten ist hingegen nicht so viel mit AoE. Viel zu großes Terrain wo die Leute sich verteilen können.

Bis zum Balancing Patch hat man sicherlich genug zu tun und wenn der B-Patch nicht verhunzt wird (was ich nicht vermute), dann umso besser. Wenn alles glatt läuft ist eh wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, da dann alle sinnfreien Schwarzmalereien entkräftet wurden.


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das sieht mir allerdings nicht nach einem zufriedenen AoC-Spieler aus, eher nach einem, der ein neues sucht.



ich bin zufrieden hab nur gesagt was ich wichtig empfinde das finde ich wichtig und das hab ich auch in AoC ich wollte nur fragen wies so aussieht


----------



## trici176 (5. Juni 2009)

Kadavaa schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> also ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren immer nach alternativen umgesehen. Ich habe bis vor 3 Wochen intensiv WoW gedaddelt, war in einer erfolgreichen Raidgilde usw. Aber ich bin WoW müde und es nervt mich einfach nur. Ich habe Spiele wie SW:Galaxis, Hellgate London, LOTR-Online, Eve, AOC und Guild Wars angetestet. Bei allen hat mir irgendwo immer was gefehlt.
> 
> ...





genau so geht ´s mir auch du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Sandmannn (5. Juni 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Achievment Dieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Meins ist viel schöner als deins!


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es denn bezüglich instanzen aus jetzt mal ernsthaft^^ sind die wirklich so sch%%$§"&! wie alle sagen? oder sind die doch gut?

gibt es welche wenn ja wieviele und ab welcher stufe? damals gabs sehr wenige hat sich da etwas geändert?


----------



## Schambambel (5. Juni 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn bezüglich instanzen aus jetzt mal ernsthaft^^ sind die wirklich so sch%%$§"&! wie alle sagen? oder sind die doch gut?



Ich kann nur von Zerstörung berichten:
Im T2 und T3 gibts nur jeweils eine Instanz. Das Sacellum Gewölbe (T2) und der Düsterberg (T3), wobei man ersteres getrost komplett vergessen kann. Düsterberg ist eine offene Instanz, bei der die Endbosse extra Instanziert sind. Das heißt man kann die öffentlichen Quests in der Instanz belibig oft machen, will man zu den Bossen braucht man genug Einfluss, den man u.a. bei den PQs bekommt. Schafft man einen der Bosse darf man ihn erst nach einer Weile wieder besuchen, Düsterberg sinds glaub alle Stunde oder so.
Im T4 gibts die Bastionstreppe für mittlere Level. Das ist ebenfalls eine halboffene Instanz mit PQs, die aber jeweils noch 3 separate Flügel mit Endbossen unterteilt sind. Wie gewohnt braucht man Einfluss um die Bosse besuchen zu können und muss zusätzlich für den Endboss eine lange, langweilige Questreihe machen. 
Naja, jedenfalls gibts dort das erste PvE-Rüstungsset mit Behütung, die man für die Enklave und die Faulgallenhöhlen braucht (Level 40). Das sind jeweils Instanzen für nur eine einzige Gruppe, so wie mans aus WoW auch kennt. FGH ist dabei die erste Instanz, die halbwegs anspruchsvoll ist. Die Qualität der Instanzen liegt aber weit hinter dem zurück, was man aus WoW kennt. Die KI ist in kurz gesagt verbugt und strunz dumm. Abgesehen davon darf man die Instanzen nur alle 3 Tage machen.
Danach gibts noch Lost Vale, aber darüber kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich da nie ernsthaft unterwegs war. Hab zu 99% eh nur RvR gemacht.

Das waren dann alle Instanzen, sollte ich nichts vergessen haben. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, die Instanzen sind so scheisse wie alle sagen^^


----------



## magnitude (5. Juni 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Das Spiel rockt nicht!!
> 
> Genau so siehts momentan aus, und da 1.3 wie zu erwarten verhunzt wird, bleibt auch alles so^^




Das Spiel rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (5. Juni 2009)

ALso Lost Valley finde ich echt ne gute Instanz, jeder Boss hat was anderes drauf und bin als Tank immer gefordert ( Hab gestern endlich mal den letzten Boss gelegt und gleich die Brust bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hinzu hat diese Instanz noch eine Story, da man von einer Quest begleitet wird, die Erklärt, was man machen soll. Bei dieser Quest bekommt man dann auch gleich Schmuck und außerdem sieht das ganze echt schön aus, hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt glaub genügend Videos darüber z.B. in Youtube, kannsts dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (5. Juni 2009)

Sandmannn schrieb:


> ALso Lost Valley finde ich echt ne gute Instanz, jeder Boss hat was anderes drauf und bin als Tank immer gefordert ( Hab gestern endlich mal den letzten Boss gelegt und gleich die Brust bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo um den PVE Content in Warhammer bewerten zu können sollte man auf jeden Fall mal in LV gewesen sein. Hat bei mir die Meinung über den PVE Content auch verändert, auch wenn LV leider wie alle anderen PVE Instanzen verbuggt ist. Das darf eigentlich nicht sein bei Instanzen die schon monatelang ingame sind...


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. Juni 2009)

Also es lohnt sich..ich spiele zeit der Open Beat..hab dan aber pause gemacht.. weis nicht warum..und vor 4 Monaten starte ich wieder richtig durch.
Leider ist es zur zeit im t4 und in den anderen gebeiten ein bischen ruhig geworden( nicht viel uv und aldorf wecheln bei erengrad tagtäglich mehrmals..)
aber wen der Balanc patch kommt wird es doch wieder einige locken..

Ach und das mit WoW und balanc..?Oo..ja gut sie haben keine aoe blanac probs aber die bringen alle 2 wochen nen Balanc patch raus weil etwas nicht passt.. das system ist glaube ich eh Schre -Stein-Papier..kan man ja nicht mit war vergleichen..

Spiel die 10 tage free.. wens dich anspricht gut..wen nicht dan pech.

Mfg Wallsniper


----------



## Stancer (5. Juni 2009)

Also wer ein MMORPG wegen der instanzen spielt oder weil er eben diese raiden will ist in WAR eindeutig falsch.

Die WAR Instanzen dienen als kurzzeit Spass. Klar kriegt man darüber Ausrüstung aber eine gleichwertige Ausrüstung bekommt man genauso übers PvP. Mit dem Instanzfarmen isses so ne Sache. Mein Schwertmeister hat über 20 Sigmarkrypten Runs gemacht und sein Set immernoch nicht komplett. Mein Slayer war nach 4 Runs eigentlich komplett ausgestattet. Hängt halt sehr vom Dropglück ab.

Glücklicherweise sind bis auf Lost Vale alle Instanzen innerhalb 1 Stunde durch.

Man kann die Instanzen in WAR als kurzen Snack für Zwischendurch ansehen, wenn gerade im PvP mal nix geht oder man keine Lust drauf hat.


----------



## Raaandy (6. Juni 2009)

danke an alle antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogrim888 (6. Juni 2009)

Hi,
Also ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit War angefangen. Ich habe viele Karrieren getestet, welche mir auch fast alle Spaß machten.Allerdings hatte ich ab Rang 10 keine Lust mehr und hab mir wieder einen neuen Charakter erstellt.Später habe ich dann meine Karriere den Squigtreiba gefunden, welcher jetzt auch schon auf Rang 15 ist^^
Ich denke es ist wie bei WoW, der Anfang ist Klasse, dann wirds ein wenig langweilig ( und das ist die Phase wo die meisten wieder aufhören), aber danach macht das Spiel wieder Richtig Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. Juni 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> Also es lohnt sich..ich spiele zeit der Open Beat..hab dan aber pause gemacht.. weis nicht warum..und vor 4 Monaten starte ich wieder richtig durch.
> Leider ist es zur zeit im t4 und in den anderen gebeiten ein bischen ruhig geworden( nicht viel uv und aldorf wecheln bei erengrad tagtäglich mehrmals..)
> aber wen der Balanc patch kommt wird es doch wieder einige locken..
> 
> ...



Du kannst aber die Probleme, die Blizzard hat, mit WAR nicht vergleichen. Mythic muss eigentlich nur auf RVR balancen, sprich, für "größere" Schlachten.

Blizzard muss wegen der Arena auch Sachen wie 2on2 usw. balancen. Auch PVE ist in WoW ja viel wichtiger, und die Community dort nimmt auch nur Klassen mit, die wirklich was bringen, im PVE muss also auch eine gute Balance herrschen. Deswegen ist die Balance dort viel schwerer hinzukriegen als hier....


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Probleme, die Blizzard hat, mit WAR nicht vergleichen. Mythic muss eigentlich nur auf RVR balancen, sprich, für "größere" Schlachten.
> 
> Blizzard muss wegen der Arena auch Sachen wie 2on2 usw. balancen. Auch PVE ist in WoW ja viel wichtiger, und die Community dort nimmt auch nur Klassen mit, die wirklich was bringen, im PVE muss also auch eine gute Balance herrschen. Deswegen ist die Balance dort viel schwerer hinzukriegen als hier....



*lach* der war echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> *lach* der war echt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Recht hat er aber, Blizzard muss weit mehr Faktoren im Balancing beachten, klar meistens wird dann zu Gunsten von PvP gehandelt, aber das stößt der PvE Community oft sauer auf, in den Foren gibt es teilweiße einen richtigen "Hass" auf den anderen Teil der Communtiy weil irgendwelche Skills dann im PvE aufgrund PvP oder umgekehrt generft werden etc.


----------



## Dark Carnival Clown (6. Juni 2009)

hi.
also nur mal vorab. hatte zuvor 2,5jahre wow gespielt war bis ende bc auch ganz zufrieden damit, jedoch habe ich zum glück irgendwann gemerkt das es eigentlich gar keinen spass macht immer wieder raids zu machen und epic setteile zu farmen. des pvp in wow fand ich auch nicht gerade berauschend. zum glück durfte ich dann von warhammer erfahren und siehe da...... ich war wieder glücklich

so jetzt aber mal zu warhammer. wenn du auf pve aus bist und nicht unbedingt die ultimative abwechslung der questsabwicklung benötigst(ähnlich wie in wow) ist warhammer recht schön zu spielen. die einfachen quests sind etwas liebloser gestaltet in den aufgaben, finde das die quests meist ne schöne story ham, besonders die der grünhaute machte mir spass. beim leveln von 1-40(höchststufe) wirst du immer wieder an öffentlichen quests stossen. diese sind gruppenquests deren spieleranzahl sich in einem bereich von3 - 12spieler ausgelegt sind.die quests haben mehrere phasen die sich in verschiedene aufgaben teilen. da gibts immer mit garantie etwas hochwertigeren loot. das besondere an diesen öffentlichen quests ist das du dich eigentlich nicht in ner gruppe befinden mußt, sondern in einem bestimmten radius des questortes befinden mußt. sprich du kommst und machst einfach mit danach machst wieder die fliege(schöne abwechslungsreiche quests)
der haubtteil findet jedoch im pvp (rvr) statt. schon von level1 ist rvr ein sehr wichtiger bestandteil von warhammer. das eigentliche spiel ist auf das rvr ausgelegt. es gibt für jedes tiergebiet verschieden szenarios (schlachtfelder). ausserdem gibt es offene rvr gebiete. diese befinden sich in jedem land in jedem tier. zu beginn sind sie recht klein und ohne burgen etc. im t4 rvr angekommen gibt es 9riesiege rvr gebiete welche burgen und schlachtfeldziele aufweisen welche natürlich beansprucht werden müßen. die schlachten in den rvr gebieten ist für eine unbegrentze anzahl an spielern freigestellt. das bedeutet es können mal gut 100-200 leute aufeinander klatschen(am wochenende natürlich mehr). leider ist manchal so viel im rvr los das es zu laggs kommt. ich finde es mittlerweile ordentlich spielbar könnte aber besser sein und wird es bestimmt auch, wenn ich mir die entwicklung seit der veröffentlichung anschaue. das rvr macht mir persönlich x-trem viel spass. ich kenne kein spiel bei dem das pvp so dermasen laune macht.


----------



## Stancer (6. Juni 2009)

Naja Blizz wirds aber nie kapieren, das man PvE und PvP nicht unter einen Hut bekommen kann. Sie versuchen es zwar seit Jahren aber man sieht ja wohin das führt. Mal ist PvP im Vorteil, dann schreien die PvE Spieler und dann ist PvE wieder im Vorteil.

Beides in einem Spiel geht nunmal einfach nicht ! WoW war ursprünglich ein reines PvE Spiel und Blizz versucht PvP dort gleichermaßen zu integrieren.

WAR wurde von Anfang an als RvR Spiel aufgezogen. d.h. PvE, 1vs1 etc. wurden gar nicht wirklich betrachtet. Es wird nur geschaut, das es im RvR passt.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja Blizz wirds aber nie kapieren, das man PvE und PvP nicht unter einen Hut bekommen kann. Sie versuchen es zwar seit Jahren aber man sieht ja wohin das führt. Mal ist PvP im Vorteil, dann schreien die PvE Spieler und dann ist PvE wieder im Vorteil.
> 
> Beides in einem Spiel geht nunmal einfach nicht !



Doch geht, siehe Guild Wars.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juni 2009)

Es würde auch gehen, aber eben nicht so, wie es Blizzard derzeit versucht. Das ist aber gar nicht Thema. Ich denke mal WAR fürs RvR Balancen ist nen ganzen zacken schwerer als WoW zu für einen Bereich zu balancen. Nicht nur, das es mehr Karrieren und Spielmechaniken gibt, man hat außerdem ein Stein-Schere-Papier System. Die Änderung einer Klasse bedingt eine Verschiebung des GESAMTEN Gleichgewichts. Während bei einer 1on1 Skillung auch ruhig mal eine Klasse solo betrachtet werden kann und somit auch nur einzelne Builds und Fertigkeiten, geht das in WAR einfach nicht. Wenn ich mich entscheide dem Runi den Power AoE of incredible Death zu geben... dann müssen alle Klassen seiner sparte und seine Supporter angepasst werden. Weder darf die Klasse zu mächtig noch zu schwach sein, sie muss einen Sinn in der Gruppe machen, sollte aber nicht unverzichtbar sein etc pp. Derzeit läufts in WoW eher darauf hinaus, dass eben alle Heiler/DDler/Tanks gleichwertig werden, damit man dort keine Ausgrenzungen betreibt. Was fürs PvE sinnvoll ist, ist eben fürs PvP der Totschlag. Und umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (7. Juni 2009)

Nur eine Frage aus reiner Neugier:
Ich würd ja WAR anfangen, da es so schön düster ist und ich PvP mag, aber gibt es dort eine Klasse, die:
-möglichst schwer gerüstet ist
-primär große Waffen nutzt
-nicht am A**** der Nahrungskette steht
???

Ich packe meine typischen WoW-Vergleiche aus: Wie zB der Waffenkrieger.


----------



## Flexaroni (7. Juni 2009)

Das würde dann ein Tank mit Zweihand sein, ist aber dann nicht wie ein Krieger in WoW als DD zu sehen, sondern eben als Tank mit ner Zweihand.


----------



## Ferethor (7. Juni 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Das würde dann ein Tank mit Zweihand sein, ist aber dann nicht wie ein Krieger in WoW als DD zu sehen, sondern eben als Tank mit ner Zweihand.


Und was wäre die ähnlichste Klasse mit großen Waffen?


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

In WAR musst du dich entscheiden. Entweder viel aushalten und wenig Schaden machen oder wenig aushalten und viel Schaden machen. Beides geht nicht.

Man kann nen Tank mit 2H spielen, dieser wird aber niemals an einen Melee DD vom Schaden her rankommen. Grosse Waffen können alle Tanks tragen. Wenn du Wert auf Optik setzt ist da wohl der Auserkorene die beste Wahl, sieht ziemlich düster aus und kann 2H Schwerter tragen.
Der Schwarzork sieht vor allem sehr Wild aus.
Der schwarze Gardist sieht relativ unspektakulär aus.
Von den Ordnungs-Tanks sieht keiner wirklich toll aus, alle recht normal. Der Eisenbrecher sieht da immernoch am besten aus.

Ansonsten musst du wohl den Weg des Melee DD nehmen, wenn du viel Schaden machen willst. Große Waffen können da nur der Spalta, Chaosbarbar, Slayer und Weisser Löwe tragen. Die hauen auch unmengen an Schaden raus, liegen aber sehr schnell.

In WAR musste eh umdenken. Es gibt keine Nahrungskette, denn WAR ist ein Teamspiel und kein 1vs1. Du bist immer auf deine Gruppe und Kriegstrupp angewiesen, egal wohin du gehst. D.h. jeder muss seinen Beitrag leisten, damit alle erfolgreich sind und genauso sind die Klassen aufeinander angewiesen. Nen Heiler brauch stets Schutz damit er heilen kann und dazu halten ihm die Tanks die Gegner vom leibe. Die DD sorgen dann für den Schaden aber ohne die Tanks und Heiler liegen sie sehr schnell. Erst gemeinsam sind sie quasi das, was in WoW eine einzige Klasse kann. Heilen, Schaden machen und Tanken !

In WAR kriegt man niemals das Gefühl man sei der Oberroxxor etc. sondern man ist immer nur einer unter vielen !


----------



## Adalfried (7. Juni 2009)

Ich kann nur von WAR abraten.

Es ist Ideenlos ohne Ende. Die Umsetzung ist nicht sehr toll, gut mag auch daran liegen dass man bei Mythic vor Realse viele Mitarbeiter rauswerfen musste, dass war aber Onkel EA.

Nein das Problem es gibt ne Itemspirale, wie bei WOW und sogar noch schlimmer, dann Renownrank auch ziemlich power gibt. Gerade die 50 AP mehr sind ziemlich unfair.

Das zweite im PVE kannst WAR mehr als Vergessen und was Rollenspiel angeht auch. Keine Möglichkeiten mit der Umgebung was zu machen, viele Kneipe und drin kann man weder sitzen, noch Bier trinken. Viele Ort wo nur Mobs rumspringen, also keine Rückzugspunkte und Gildenhaus gibt es so nicht direkt. Ne Gildenburg ist enorm Teuer und lohnt eigentlich nicht, weil du damit nichts machen kannst. Im PVE hat man fast nur Killquest oder sammel mal was, selten Abwechslung oder gar etwas wo man was verändrt. PQs sind teilweise gut gemacht, aber treiben sich alle im PVE rum. Im Open RVR wird man einige nie sehen und wer mehr RVR macht, bekommt 0 vom PVE mit.

Das RVR ist nicht gerade Interessant gestaltet. Man tötet nur andere Spieler und hat vom T1 - T4 keine Abwechslung. Entweder Szen oder Open RVR, was aber immer das selbe ist. Man hat keine Open RVR PQs, außer in den Haupstädte. Man hat keine Besonderen Quest wie Beschützen etc. Man hat nur BOs und ne Burg, am Ende ne Festung und da ne Stadt. Mehr nicht Zwischen T1 und T4 gibt es nicht gerade viele wichtige Dinge um die man im RVR kämpft, nur um Burgen und BOs. Das war es, man kämpft nicht um den Weißen Turm, Karak Kadrin, Praag etc. Entweder sind es PQs für eine der beiden Fraktionen im PVE oder es sind langweilige Szens, die mit der Zeit ja gleich werden.


WAR hatte Potenzial. Es hat 8 Magielehren, etliche Klassen und einiges an Völkern und Schauplätze. Davon hat Mythic zwar einiges reingenommen, dass aber nicht umgesetzt. Auch vom Konzept her sehe ich da keins. RVR ist ihr Ziel, aber ihr Spiel gibt es nicht her. Die musste ja wieder die Zahlen senken im Endgame. RVR ist auch nicht sonderlich Abwechslungsreich oder bietet was aufregendes. Nach einiger Zeit ist es immer das selbe und es wird nicht groß anders. 

Der Punkt WAR ist kein RVR der neuen Generation, ist der alte Schnee nur mit Warhammerfigur. Dabei hat man gerade mal 4 Klassen pro Volk, was zwar von der Idee ok ist, aber die Umsetzung ist mehr als Unbalanced und mehr als Schlecht. Beim Chaos fehlen alle 4 Götter, die Hochelfen wirken als wären sie noch vor dem Großen Chaosangriff, die Thogrimm interessiert sich nicht mehr für sein Buch und die auch auf Destroseite wirken einige Figuren seltsam. Es wirkt im ganzen nicht. Man wird auch vom RSP nicht rangeführt, sondern startet Namenlos als Elitesoldat, ohne Rüstung und ohne Vergangenheit und ohne Bezug. Man geht im RVR, aber weiß eigentlich nicht richtig warum. Man kämpft um Ziele, die meistens nicht von Bedeutung sind. Gerade die ganze Warhammerlore, sollte doch bei einem reinen RVR Spiel, im RVR erzählt werden und nicht einfach so langweilig im PVE gezeigt, ohne das wirklich was passiert oder man richtig hilft. Nein RVR ist einfach nur Spieler killen und Burgen erobern, wobei dass zweite Stinklangweilig mit der Dauer wird. 
Erweiterungen dieses Spieles sind auch net möglich, also nur über neue Gebiete, stärkere Items und stärke andere Dinge. Aber das ist ja bei einem RVR etwas fehl am Platz.


----------



## Lexxer240 (7. Juni 2009)

@ Adalfried    Anischtsache: 1. DU findest o rvr und sz langweilig...es gibt viele die sagen das gegenteil.das ist wie gesagt anischtsache

  2.Du sagst es gibt nur kill q im O rvr..falsch es gibt viele q vom ausspähen bis zum erobern..oder Gar Keeps nach eroberung das zeichen stehlen.

  3.(zu 1. teilweise nochmal^^) Wen du sagst O rvr ist Langweilig dan geh doch mal mit deiner Gilde in nen kt mach ts an und dan siehste wie öde das ist...das ist fun pur..man darf nicht nur alles so ernst sehen.Den wer das im Rl macht ist dort ziemlich arm dran

  4.Erweiterungen seien nicht möglich..ähm Hallo? diesen Monat soll Länder der Toten kommen ein Riesiges neues gebiet mit viel Pve content und neuen Rvr contetn..und natürlich eine kluge wen auch lustige Verbindung..

...So zu sehen ist eine Erweiterung möglich..und man beschäftigt sich ja auch zurzeit mit der Keep belagerung (Leiter usw)

  5. Ja ok das mit den Chous Göttern..naja es gibt sehr viele die haben keinen Plan von diesem Hintergrund ich auch nicht..aber ich brauche sie auch nicht
  6.Du sagst man wird als Held irgendwo rein geworfen..In was für einen MMo ist das nicht so..in WoW stehste auch auf einmal in der Landschaft in Hdro glaube ich auch (sry wens nicht stimmt) und was der Aion block gestern gezeigt hat stehste da auch aufeinmal als Held da.....

  7. Hinsetzen Baars usw..Die Entwickler wissen das das fehlt das Spiel ist halt noch jung und hhatt halt noch Macken..von kleinen bis großen.

  8. Die Unbalanc kann ein Kritig punkt seien..ja stimmt aber das soll behoben werden..in welchen anderen MMo gibt es den keine balanc probleme? WoW kommt alle 4 Wochen nen neuer Balanc raus.

  9.Du sagst Warhammer ist equipt lastig?Oo..was ist dan WoW...



Das ist mal meine Sicht... Sorry für die ganzen vergleiche mit WoW aber mit diesen wird es ja ständig verglichen....


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juni 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> ... es gibt ne Itemspirale, wie bei WOW und sogar noch schlimmer,


Nö nicht wie bei WoW weil man die Items nur für "PvE" braucht. Für Standard RvR wie du es beschreibst (Noch eine Burg... noch ein SFZ...)  brauchst du Auslöscher und dann nix mehr. Wenn du eine Festung ab und an dranklemmst kommst du langsam aber sicher an das Eroberer Set (was du aber, wie gesagt, für Standard-RvR nicht brauchst). Treibst du dich in einer gegnerischen Hauptstadt rum Kannst du Invasorteile abstauben, die du eigentlich nur für das Stadtinnere oder härteres PvE brauchst (Stichwort Instanzen). Mal davon ab das du bald das Zeug nicht mal mehr tragen musst, mit den Änderungen die zum Thema Behütung kommen...



Adalfried schrieb:


> ...dann Renownrank auch ziemlich power gibt. Gerade die 50 AP mehr sind ziemlich unfair.


So langsam kann ich dich kaum noch Ernst nehmen. Wenn man sich minimal Mühe gibt ist man mit Level 40 auch RR40 und ab da gehts schnuckelig und gemütlich aufwärts. Und das man so unglaublich mächtig wird nur weil man zehn bis zwanzig Rufränge höher ist, komm hör auf.... ich fürchte mich mit RR40 nicht mal vor nem RR70+, es sei denn er tritt im Rudel auf...Da ist es dann aber Teamwork & TS was einen umbringt, nicht der RR des Gegners.



Adalfried schrieb:


> Das RVR ist nicht gerade Interessant gestaltet. Man tötet nur andere Spieler und hat vom T1 - T4 keine Abwechslung. Entweder Szen oder Open RVR, was aber immer das selbe ist. (...) Man hat nur BOs und ne Burg, am Ende ne Festung und da ne Stadt.


Ich merke schon du hast bisher nur im Zerg mitgespielt.  Wichtig ist nicht wo es stattfindet sondern WIE. Ich schmeiss mich mit Gilde/Allianz oft genug mit nur 2 Gruppen (allerdings TS gesteuert) in einen gegnerischen KT um einen Lock zu verhindern, eine Burg zu verteidigen, ein SFZ wiederzuholen etc etc. Das wird nie langweilig weil man da taktisch vorgehen muss und nicht einfach mit 120 Leuten über alles drüberläuft und am Ende des Abends die RP´s zählt und sich ärgert das man immer Platz 100 oder mehr gemacht hat wenn man mal eine Burg erobert hat... 



Adalfried schrieb:


> Beim Chaos fehlen alle 4 Götter,...


Echt ? Also Tzeentch ist der Patron der Rabenschar und ihms elbst begegnet man zwar nicht persönlich (Den Göttern sei Dank) aber sein Einflus ist praktisch überalls zu sehen, zumal auch die Gestaltung der Rabenschar, allen voran die Spielercharaktäre und deren Ausrüstung, auf Tzeentch hinweisen und sich drastisch von den NPCs unterscheiden die den anderen dreien angehören. Nach deinem inhaltslosen Geschwalle warst du definitiv nie in der Bastionstreppe (Khorne´s Ferienhütte) geschweige denn in der Enklave oder den Faulgallhöhlen (Väterchen Nurgle). Selbst Slaanesh´s Anhänger haben ihre Auftritte im PvE und in der Stadt, wo man sowieso auf Anhänger/Gebiete aller Götter trifft. Du bist mit geschlossenen Augen durch das Spiel gegangen.



Adalfried schrieb:


> die Hochelfen wirken als wären sie noch vor dem Großen Chaosangriff,


Könnte daran liegen das Warhammer Online in einer paralellen Welt läuft ? Damit man sich nicht die offizielle Lore verhunzen muss für ein MMO ? In WHO gab es keinen Sturm des Chaos, da gibts das Zeitalter der Abrechnung. Mal ehrlich, bissel informieren sollte man sich schon vor dem klugscheissen.



Adalfried schrieb:


> Man geht im RVR, aber weiß eigentlich nicht richtig warum.


Warum ? Kampf ? und je nach Fraktion, Eroberung, Plünderung, Wandel und und und (Zerstörung) oder Verteidigung, zurückschlagen der Feinde und deren völlige Vernichtung (Ordnung)



Adalfried schrieb:


> Man kämpft um Ziele, die meistens nicht von Bedeutung sind.


Da fällt mir nichtmal mehr was zu ein. Das im T1 und T2 die Ziele etwas kleiner gesteckt sind weil man noch mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs ist (Level 21 oder niedriger) dürfte sich von selbst verstehen. Man fängt schliesslich als Fußsoldat an, merkt man auch gleich an der Rangfolge und den Quests. 



Adalfried schrieb:


> Gerade die ganze Warhammerlore, sollte doch bei einem reinen RVR Spiel, im RVR erzählt werden und nicht einfach so langweilig im PVE gezeigt, ohne das wirklich was passiert oder man richtig hilft.


Zu Teil 1 : Du wärst einer der Ersten die aufjaulen würden wenn man zum leveln in RvR Gebiete müsste und dort ständig von kurz vorm Maximum befindlichen Spielern an den enstprechenden "Pflicht-Quests" abgefarmt würde. Die Lektion hat man bei Mythic wenigstens gelernt : Man kann hochwertiges PvE nicht in RvR Gebieten stattfinden lassen. Das wird zu oft von RvR Spielern gestört/abgefarmt/behindert. Ergo kann man es als gesondertes Gebiet zur Verfügung stellen ( Länder der Toten) aber nicht zum leveln.

Zu Teil 2 : 
Du hast nie ne PQ gemacht oder ? oder Quest Texte gelesen... ich kann jetzt nur von der Zerstörung reden, aber ich weiss gar nicht wie oft mein Char im Laufe des levelns derjenige war der die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holen musste um alles wieder zu richten. Ich musste (jetzt nur für die Truppen des Chaos ) die Zutaten für  den großen Zauberspruch von Tchar&#8217;zanek suchen und sie ihm übergeben, den Seelenschlinger befreien , füttern und binden. Danach Das Viech daran hindern MICH als Gefäss zu nehmen einen Chaoskult anführen und fast im Alleingang die Truppen in Reikland niedermähen, dort den Herrscher in seiner Burg erledigen und schlussendlich dem Kult zeigen das ich nicht geopfert werden wollte. Nebenbei habe ich noch einen Champion des Chaos von den Toten wiedererweckt, mächtige Dämonen für den Sieg beschworen und auf jeder Karte und in jedem Kapitel  für den "Sieg" meiner Fraktion gesorgt.



Adalfried schrieb:


> Erweiterungen dieses Spieles sind auch net möglich, also nur über neue Gebiete, stärkere Items und stärke andere Dinge. Aber das ist ja bei einem RVR etwas fehl am Platz.



Informier dich mal über Dark Age of Camelot, und was da alles noch kam nachdem das Spiel , ebenfalls nur auf RvR augelegt, die Erweiterungen angehängt bekam. Ich bete darum das die Erweiterungen diesmal überlegter und ausgereifter sind, abe rich bin voller Hoffnung.

Und du kriech nun bitte wieder unter den Stein unter dem du hervorgekrabbelt bist ...

P.S.
Aufgrund starken emotionalen Schwankungen während des tippens schwankt auch die Qualität der Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung. ich werde das beheben wen ich meinen Ruhepuls erreicht habe...


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> ...
> Das RVR ist nicht gerade Interessant gestaltet. Man tötet nur andere Spieler und hat vom T1 - T4 keine Abwechslung. Entweder Szen oder Open RVR, was aber immer das selbe ist. Man hat keine Open RVR PQs, außer in den Haupstädte.
> ...



Sry aber bei dem Satz musste ich lachen. Was soll man im PvP denn anderes machen ausser gegen Spieler zu kämpfen ? Keine Abwechslung ? Ein Kampf gegen Spieler ist niemals gleich, gerade im RvR haste die enorme Abwechslung. Nur zur Info : PvP bedeutet PLAYER VERSUS PLAYER oder auf deutsch Spieler gegen Spieler !!! Nicht Spieler gegen NPC, Spieler gegen Gebäude oder Spieler gegen sich selbst.

Und es gibt keine RvR PQ´s ? Schonmal son grosses Ding aus Stein gesehen ? Mit Toren die man einhauen kann ? Die Burgen sind die PQs.
Dazu ist von T1 bis T4 eine stetige Steigerung vorhanden. Im T1 kämpft man nur um Schlachtfeldziele, im T2 kommen schon kleine Wehranlagen dazu, im T3 sinds schon richtige Burgen und im T4 gehts dann richtig los.

Itemsprirale schlimmer als WoW ??? Bitte was ? In WoW wirst du sofort nieder gemacht wenn man mit nem Set herumläuft, welches nicht mehr aktuell ist. Dort wirste mit manchen Items in keine Gruppe genommen.
Und wie isses in WAR ? Du bist gerade 40 geworden und hast nur grüne Items und kein einziges Setteil ? Scheiss drauf, willkommen im Kriegstrupp ! Die begegnet dann jemand mit einem Invasorset ? Kein Problem, Chancen gegen ihn hast du trotzdem.
Szenarios laufen zudem auch niemals gleich ab, eben weil man immer auf andere Gegner und Gruppen trifft. Mal hat man es mit ner Bombergruppe zu tun, mal sinds fast nur unknackbare Tanks oder mal ist sehr viel Heilung dabei, mal sinds Stammgruppen mal Randoms. Man muss sich jedes Szenario aufs neue auf den Gegner einstellen.

Das RvR von WAR reicht zwar bei weitem nicht an das von Daoc heran aber es ist doch allemal besser als das Ausrüstungsabhängige PvP aus WoW

WAR ist sicher nicht perfekt aber es steht ja erst am Anfang seiner Entwicklung und wer es seit Anfang spielt weiss, das schon vieles verbessert wurde !

Bei deinem Post stellt sich mir die Frage wie weit und wie lange du WAR überhaupt gespielt hast, denn dein Post klingt eher so, als wenn du von einem völlig anderem Spiel redest. Zumindest Begriffe wie RvR scheinen dir völlig unbekannt zu sein.


----------



## Adalfried (7. Juni 2009)

Aber das mein ich mit Abwechslung.

T1-T4 ist das selbe Prinzip. Man kämpft um BOs und Burgen, die eigentlich nicht von Bedeutung sind. Maximal wenn man die Zone lockt. Aber ans ich ist da nichts anders. Die Innenburg ist die selbe, die Tore dass selbe und ob ich nun keine Wand, 1 Wand oder 2 Wände drum habe, ändret nichts an dem 1 tor wo man durch muss un die Kriegsmaschinen Spotts die alle gleich sind. Das ganze ist einfach von T1-T4 das selbe und durch das 1 Tor auch immer gleich. 

Klar ist PVP Player versus Player, aber man durch dass altemodische Kampfsystem, was bei WOW zwar auch noch drin ist und Guild Wars, aber dort wenigsten richtig läuft, sind die Kämpfe immer gleich. Taste 1 oder Taste 2 und dann Taste 3 etc. Klar muss man Fähigkeiten einsetzen, aber es passiert nicht wirklich was. Die Kämpfe sind durch das System sehr statisch und durch die Beschränkung von einem Burgtor auch sehr langweilig. Da man dort eben durch muss und dmait macht Bomben ja viel Sinn. Klar ist es lustig als Eisenbrecher im Gang zu stehen und den Feind zu blocken, aber aufdauer ist es der selbe Ablauf. Man hat ja kaum Taktische Optionen etwas zu machen. Wie denn, durch das 1 Tor kommen sie ja nur. Durch keine Wand oder über keine Belagerungstürm etc. 

In meinen ist es wie WOW PVP. Nur das man eben AV als Open RVR hat und die Szens bissel Abwechlsungsreicher, als die BGs bei Wow. Aber auf Dauer macht es doch kein Fun immer und immer wieder das selbe Szen ab zu laufen und fast immer die gleichen Fehler zu erleben. Es ist am Ende genau wie PVE, da man dort eben auch Teilweise keine besonderen Belohnungen erhält oder Quests hat, sondern Spieler killen.

klar geht es um Spieler killen, aber die Verpackungen macht es. Man muss alles Geschickt verpacken, dann macht es auch mehr Spaß. So wie es Verpackt ist, ist es ein AV oder AB, mehr ist es nicht. Es ist nichts weiter als ein BG in WOW und durch die Tore, ist es vom Prinzip oft der selbe Zerg. 

WAR steht am Anfang ok, aber Mythic hat nicht das erste Spiel gemacht. Nein sie haben DaoC übernommen und mehr haben sie nicht gemacht und dabei viele Fehler eingebaut. Es würde mich nicht stören, hätten sie ein eigenes Kampfsystem. Eine Burg ist für mich kein PQ, ich kämpfe um eine Wertlose Burg. Während im Hintergrund eine PVE PQ der Weiße Turm ist? Bitte ich dachte wir reden von RVR. Reich gegen Reich, wo man ... aber nein. Das wichtigste ist im Questext verborgen oder man macht ne PVE PQ. RVR ist nichts mit PQ, dort nimmt man sogar noch Quests an, hat kaum Zeit Kisten zu looten und Items verpasst man auch noch, weil das Lootsystem im RVR nicht aufgeht. Es ist im RVR immer streß und kaum Zeit für Looten, also autoloot und fertig. 
Auch vieles über PQs oder Questtöungssammler da lösen. Also Spielerkill, RVR Fortschritt etc. Über PQs und Sammler regeln, dass hätte nur Vorteile und würde auch flüssiger sein. 

WAR sind Items ausschlaggeben, am Anfang von WOW war es doch auch nicht anders. Zu 60er Zeiten konnte man ohne PVP Zeug, mit relativ gutenm PVE Zeug, auch PVPler killen. Einfach weil der Unterschied garnicht groß war! Jetzt ist es was anders, jetzt sind viele neue Stats dazu gekommen und hat sich vieles geändert.
WAR wird aber den gleichen Wegeinschlagen, weil dass Prinzip das selbe ist. Renownrang gibt neben besseren Items, auch mehr AP! Leute die frisch einsteigen haben dann meistens keine Chance gegen gut Equipte WB und derzeit gibt es wenige die vollständige Königssets tragen etc. Das kann sich aber alles ändern! Dazu frag ich mich bis heute, was in einem reinen RVR Spiel, PVE Rüstzeug zu suchen hat? 

Ich hab nicht weit gezog, ich bin ja net mal bis 40 gekommen. einfach weil es wie WOW war. Mobs killen oder mal Player killen, aber man bekommt sau wenig XP. Selbst über Szens dauert es ab Stufe 30 dann ja fast ewigekiten bis man 1 Level erreicht und dann kann man Teilweise was tolles machen ... 1 fähigkeit kaufen, wo ich nochmal zu einem Lehrer muss und ein Punkt verteilen, auch beim Lehrer? So wie eben bei WOW auch. Warum hat man nicht gesagt man bekommt die Fähigkeit einfach und kann einfach den Pkt verteilen? Ist das zu unfair?

Das PVP von WOW ist nicht mit dem von WAR zu vergleichen. Der Unterschied ist, WAR lebt vom PVP und WOW ist es Nebenbei und für Nebenbei ist dass von WOW ausreichend. Wintergrasp macht mal Fun, net dauerhaft aber mal mit machen ist oft lustig und selbst als LOWIE, also net 40er ... dass muss man erstmal werden. Also bei WOW als 74er, kann man in einem Tank fahren und dmait mehr erreichen. Als wenn man als 74 ohne Tank rumläuft. Damit kann man also auch was erreichen. Bei WAR sollen 8er mit 28er im Szen kämpfen? Aber ein 12 Wird Huhn im T1? weil er zu stark ist ... klar logisches Konzept.

RVR ist für mich Reich gegen Reich und dass, was sie erzählt hatten. Massenschlachten. Bei WAR find ich es aber langweilig nur auf Spieler einzuhauen. Das hab ich bei Guild Wars und WOW auch. Gut dann wäre da der Kampf um das eigene Reich. Ja wo kämpft man darum? Man kämpft um 1 Hauptstadt und auf den WEg dahin nur um Wertlose Burgen? Also dass ist für mich kein Anreiz fürs RVR.
Das PVE kannst eh gleich völlig vergessen und die Inis sind eben nebenbei und dafür ausreichend. Aber das RVR sollte doch net das Selbe vom T1-T4 sein, mit dem Unterschied keine Burg, eine Burg keine Wand, eine Burg 1 Wand, eine Burg 2 Wände ... also da muss doch mehr sein. Weil wenn das ganze im T2 noch aufgeht, wird es im T3 Langweilig und im T4 dank Beschränkung, ist man als 30er oder 34er oder nicht 40er eh Fehl am Platz, aber wenn man 32 geworden ist, gibt es kein T3 mehr. Sehr schlau gelöst und die Items spielen eine Rolle, denn jeder neue Content, muss besseres Bieten! Das ist einfach das Prinzip von dem, was sie derzeit haben. Damit wird es auf dauer doch eher ein DaoC und WOW Clone und mehr nicht.

Das ist was micht stört, es unterscheid sich nicht von WOW oder DaoC groß, nein es ist neu, aber schlechter und das liegt nicht nur an Anfangsproblemen. Sondern am Fehlenden Konzept und Ideenlosigkeit.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube du bist für MMORPG´s nicht geeignet. Wenn du es langweilig findest Fähigkeiten zu benutzen oder gegen Spieler zu kämpfen, ja ehrlich gesagt versteh ich überhaupt nicht was du willst.

Deine Punkte beziehen sich alle auf die Grundfunktionen eines MMORPG !!! Würde es die von dir bemängelten Punkte nicht geben, wäre es kein MMORPG mehr, sondern ein Irgendwas-Spiel nur kein MMORPG.

Spiel mal Spiele wie Everquest oder Ultima Online oder Daoc und du wirst merken : Oh WoW ist ja genauso wie diese Spiele, die es bereits vor WoW gab !!! Das hat dieses Genre nunmal an sich.

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, bis du für MMORPG´s einfach nicht geeignet oder sind halt einfach nicht dein Genre


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. Juni 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht weit gezog, ich bin ja net mal bis 40 gekommen.


Aber dann übers Endgame reden... Ist klar da hast du ja auch was von mitbekommen...



Adalfried schrieb:


> Ja wo kämpft man darum? Man kämpft um 1 Hauptstadt und auf den WEg dahin nur um Wertlose Burgen? Also dass ist für mich kein Anreiz fürs RVR.


Damit haste mich jetzt endgültig...wertlose Burgen...Oh Hilfe. Spiel Singleplayergames, bitte...und nie wieder WAR


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist für MMORPG´s nicht geeignet. Wenn du es langweilig findest Fähigkeiten zu benutzen oder gegen Spieler zu kämpfen, ja ehrlich gesagt versteh ich überhaupt nicht was du willst.
> 
> Deine Punkte beziehen sich alle auf die Grundfunktionen eines MMORPG !!! Würde es die von dir bemängelten Punkte nicht geben, wäre es kein MMORPG mehr, sondern ein Irgendwas-Spiel nur kein MMORPG.
> 
> ...




Dazu sag ich nur q.e.d., denn wem die Quintessenz des Rollenspiels nicht gefällt, der wird nie mit einem MMORPG warm werden.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Und zum Thema nix neues : Mhhh Wälzer des Wissens ? Public Quests ? Hauptstadtraids ? Gebietseroberungen ?

Alles keine Neuerungen ?

Informier dich bitte etwas besser, denn wenn du Everquest, Daoc oder die ganzen Vorgänger von WoW gespielt hättest fändest du WoW so interessant wie nen umgekippter Sack voll Reis, denn dort gab es wirklich nichts Neues. Alles was es in WoW gibt, gab es bereits vorher in anderen Spielen.


----------



## Adalfried (7. Juni 2009)

Hm das Kampfsystem von AoC ist etwas anders, als der Rest. Es ist ein eigenes?
Guild Wars geht nicht so auf die Item Spirale, sondern setzt viel mehr auf Optik und Stil, als auf gleiche Rüstungsets.
WOW hat im PVE einiges geändert, die quests sind dort deutlich Abwechslungsreicher, als das PVE in WAR. Ist ja klar sie bieten ja auch PVE als Hauptziel.

WAR bietet aber im RVR nichts besonderes, im PVE nichts besonderes. Fähigkeiten Klick und Cast, ist uralt und funzt seit Diablo, aber langsma sind andere Zeiten. Warum nicht den Mut neue Wege zu gehen. Waffen deren Weg wirklich Schaden macht, Zauber die Umgebungschaden machen und einige die wie Lanzen gerade aus düsen. Warum nicht wie in Solorollenspielen Zauber aufbauen und Kombos hinzufügen, um sie im Finalle zu zünden. Aber mit enormen Fehlentwicklungen wenn man zu schwach für die Kraft ist etc.
Warum sind die Mobs und Bosse etc., genau wie bei den MMOs davor? Also Tank and Spank, aber mit genau den selben Fähigkeiten wie WOW.
Warum gibt es 4 Klassen pro Volk, wieso kann man nicht seinen Weg selbst bestimmen und sich der Schattenmagie anschließen oder gar Licht oder gar Leben etc.? Warum haben sie nicht die ganzen Winde der Magie gemacht.
Warum mussten sie Ultuhan rein bringen und es so verbauen und richtig schlecht Darstellen. Einfach Weglassen und mit der Enklave aus Marinenburg arbeiten ist wohl keine Idee?

Warum haben sie aus der guten Vorlage, so ein Eingeschränktes Spiel gemacht. Was nicht gerade Ausbau Fähig ist, weil es enorme Grundschwierigkeiten hatte.

AoC hat auch sehr schlecht Angefangen und viele Spieler sind noch endtäuscht und das ist ihr gutes Recht. Aber Funcom hat viel arbeit reingesteckt und mühe, sein jetziges Bild ist deutlich schöner, als es am Anfang war und Funcom hat viel gemacht. War ist ja jetzt auch net 1 Monat alt, sondern schon ein gutes Halbes Jahr und hat einiges noch nicht im Griff. Gerade Massenschlacht, aber genau dass sollte doch Grundstein des Spieles sein? Balanced Probleme ohne Ende, aber vorallem auch schon vom Konzept her. Die müssen einige Klasse 100% nochmal 100% Überarbeiten und neu machen. 
Erweiterung gehen nur über komplett neue Tiers oder Gebiete, nicht einfach nur um Erweiterung zusätzlicher Zonen. Halt eines Tages Ultuhan hinzufügen etc. Nein es ist schon da schlecht umgesetzt und die Hauptstadt steht in den Sternen.

Mythic hat sich mit ihrem Spiel viel verbaut und hat viele Fehler gemacht, weil sie eben viel einbauen wollten und dabei die Zeit vergessen haben. Das Problem bie Funcom war ein anderes, sie haben Schritt für Schritt alles gemacht und gegen Ende nicht mehr die Zeit. Daher wirkte einiges unfertig. Aber ihr Tut ist jenseits von vielen anderen MMOs und dennoch ist es ein MMO. Sprachausgabe im Tut, hat doch Stil und dann eine Schicksalsquest, wo man mehr über sich erfährt.
WAR start man als Elite Schwertmeister der Hochelfen zwischen 2 Schwarzen Archen. Ohne Vergangenheit und weil man Elite ist ohne Rüstung, ist klar die Bürgermiliz ruft man zusammen ... genau als würde Hochelefn das nicht selbst machen und kämpft um Villen. Genau der Weiße Turm wird Zerstört, die Immerkönigin ist tot, Tyrion ist in Althel Loren, der Rest im Imperium?

Zu einem MMO gehören Items ok. Aber warum spielen Stats eine Rolle? Warum nicht einfach Aussehen und Stats sind zweit Ranging. Also nur maximal 2 vielleicht 3 Stufen und minimale Unterschiede und dann nur Stats. Keine Fähigkeiten, keine AP Regeneration. Das gibt es alles über die Grundstats und fertig.  Dann aber auch 3 Verschiedene Rüstung pro Rang der Rüstung. Damit hat man dann optisch enorm vielfalt. Aber nein wie WOW 1 Set PVP 1 Set PVE fertig. Droppen ... hm ... zufällig ... ja genau und fertig. Wochen lang Items farmen ... und Items farmen. Mehr ist es dann nicht.

Nein WOW und WAR kann man nicht vergleichen, aber die Umsetzung. Genau wie AoC und Guild Wars etc. Alle die Spiele haben andere Zielsetzung. Man muss sich mal Aion anschauen. Auch da Level und Items wie WAR oder WOW, aber die Grafik schaut schonmal um Welten besser aus und es wirkt auch spannender. 

Es geht um die Umsetzung und da hat Mythic nichts weiter gemacht als DaoC und WOW kopiert und das eher schlecht.

Klar hat WOW von Everquest abgeschaut, aber es hat sich was getan.

DaoC war doch Mythic Kind und davon hätten sie bei WAR locker profitieren können! Denn man hat doch von diesem Spiel gelernt. Genau so, wie WOW von Pre BC und dann von BC gelernt hat. Ganz einfach. Aber Mythic hat nicht von DaoC gelernt, sondern es kopiert.
Ich spiele gern MMOs, aber ich möchte dort auch wer sein und kein Elite Soldat, der keiner ist und am Ende um Wertlose Objekte kämpfen und dann noch um Altdorf. Während meine Helden nichts sind, nur Figuren am Rande der Welt.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> die Quintessenz des Rollenspiels nicht gefällt, der wird nie mit einem MMORPG warm werden.



Kein aktuelles MMO wie WoW, WAR, AoC, etc. ist noch ein RPG. Das sind alles Hack'n'Slays der Marke "Diablo in aufwändiger Präsentation".

Tut mir leid, aber bei allem Respekt für WAR (ich fands selbst mal toll), RPG ist da so gut wie keins drin.

Und ewige Wiederholungen als "Quintessenz" des Rollenspiels zu verteidigen...
Tja, da wird einem ja schlagartig klar, warum nur noch diese Grindfest-Spiele mit Itemantrieb produziert werden.

Wenn IHR damit glücklich seid, immer wieder dasselbe zu tun, denselben Kampf zu führen, am besten um dieselbe Burg, gegen dieselben Gegner und euch dabei einreden könnt, dass es so anders als gestern wäre - bitte. Aber behauptet dann nicht, das wäre irgendwas anderes, als in WoW 24/7 durch die Instanzen zu hecheln, in der Hoffnung dass irgendwann mal Item XY dropt.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Mhhh Kombos und Flächenzauber....

Ok, lies dir mal son paar Threads durch hier im Forum und du wirst feststellen, das es momentan mehr als genug Flächenzauber gibt. Es wird momentan ein Nerf der Flächenzauber sehnlichst herbei gewünscht !

Kombos gibt es auch, nur nicht bei allen Klassen. Schwarzork und Schwertmeister benutzen z.b. eine Kombomechanik. Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerinnen ein Finishing Move System.

An deinen Aussagen erkennt man aber recht gut, das du vor WoW nichts gespielt hast. Wenn du anspruchsvolle Kombos willst, kannst du mal Daoc spielen. Da haste Kombos bis das du Knoten in den Fingern hast. Also nix mit Neuerung.

Nun zu dem Thema mit den Klassen :

WAR ist nicht als Sandbox-MMORPG konzipiert. Zur Begriffserklärung : In Sandbox-Spielen gibt der Spieler seinen Weg weitesgehend vor, während bei Spielen im klassischen Stil das System den Weg vorgibt (Klassensystem). Typische Sandbox-Spiele sind z.b. Ultima Online, EVE oder Darkfall. Dort hast du die Freiheiten alles selbst zu bestimmen.
Aber so ist WAR nicht konzipiert also hat man ein normales Klassensystem genommen und sich dort an die Lore gehalten. Warum muss sich ein Feuerzauberer auf die Elementarmagie beschränken ? Na, wenn du die Lore wirklich kennst, wüsstest du, das gerade im Imperium die Hexenjäger hinter jeder Form der Magie her sind, vor allem hinter der schwarzen Magie. Sogar normale Magier müssen sich ständig der Gefahr aussetzen von einem Hexenjäger als Ketzer beschuldigt zu werden. Es reicht schon der kleinste Verdacht und der Magier landet auf dem Scheiterhaufen.
Die Klassen sind durch die Lore und durchs Table Top vorgegeben, denn das System mit den AP ist genau das was du im TT auch hast.

Und zu den Sets : Es gibt mehr als nur 1 PvE Set und 1 PvP Set. Es gibt 5 PvP Sets und 3 PvE Sets und mit 1.3 kommt ein 4. PvE Set dazu !
Stats haben in WAR eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Kannst ja mal in WoW versuchen mit einem S1 oder S2 Set gegen ein S4 Set anzutreten. Da wirste nur gegrillt aber ich denke das weisst du zu genau. In WAR kommst auch mit einem Auslöscher-Set (niedrigstes PvP Set) gegen ein Kriegsherren-Set noch an.

Zu deinem letzten Satz :

WAR ist nichts für dich. In WAR geht es um Fraktionskampf und Teamplay. WAR ist nicht für Solo-Roxxor gedacht, die sich profilieren wollen. In WAR zählt das gemeinsame WIR. Daoc und WAR haben nämlich etwas geschafft was man bei WoW vergeblich sucht : Zusammenhalt der Fraktion. In WoW flamed sich jeder gegenseitig an, sei es aus Neid auf die neusten Leuchtitems oder weil derjenige etwas höher im Rang ist.
In WAR geht es im Chat zwar auch mal ruppig zu, aber letzten Endes ziehen alle an einem Strang wenn es sein muss und wenn man der Gegenseite eins auswischen kann halten alle wie ein Fels zusammen. Sowas findest du in keinem Spiel und schon garnicht in WoW aber genau das macht auch den Reiz an WAR aus.
Für dich ist WAR daher nicht geeignet, denn wenn du wer sein willst brauchst du vor allem eins : Ein Spiel was 1vs1 ermöglicht und WAR ist Meilenwert von 1vs1 entfernt.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2009)

Also, man raide zwar immer die selbe Burg, aber der Ablauf ist niemals identisch. Außer die Burg ist leer. Letztens in einer Burg eingekesselt gewesen. Sowas hat ich noch nie zuvor. Feinde über uns im Lordraum (die den Lord deffen) und wir eine Etage drunter. Rauf haben wir es nicht geschafft. Raus gings aber auch nicht, denn hinter uns belagerten die Feinde den Burgeingang.Tja, ein 45min Stellungskrieg bis wir dann von oben und von unten Stück für Stück aus der Burg gedrängt wurden. Das hat Spass gemacht^^ und kam völlig unerwartet.

RPGs sind die Spiel dennoch. Es wird eine Story erzählz und dieser folgt man als Spieler. ist bei jedem offline RPG auch so (NWN, Gothic, Morrowind) oder willst du mir sagen, das du dort mehr machen kannst? In NWN konnte man sich auch nciht auf Möbel setzen usw, dennoch konnte man RP machen und es war ein RPG. Das geht auch super in WAR. Derzeit haben nur viele Spieler eine sehr verquere Vorstellung von RP (und natürlich auch RPG). Bin selber mit meinem Slayer Twink in einer RP Gilde und es macht super Spass. Auch die Schädelspaltaz machen z.B. exquisites Warhammer RP. Ist eben kein "alltags RP" wie ich es aus WoW kenne (argh, ja keine Veränderung, keiner ist ein Held, wir sind alle ganz normal. Wie lahm) . Im P'n'P sind die SC auch Abenteurer und somit irgendwo, irgendwie Helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne keine RP Runde, die Tag ein Tag aus Stadtwache spielt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. Juni 2009)

Es gibt einen entscheidenden grund, schon alleine wenn man einen Golbin das Wort Glitzerkramz sagen hört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geht einem das Herz auf.
Man kann dich einfach in die Atmosphäre reinversetzten und Spielen.


----------



## Adalfried (7. Juni 2009)

Ja aber das ist der Punkt. 

Es kommt für mich kein Flair auf. Ich hab kein Problem ein Soldaten in den Reihen der Zwerge zu spielen oder ein Schwertmeister. Aber ich bin nicht mehr als ein Elitesoldat, meines Volkes. Aber dann bitte möchte ich dass meine Helden wie Teclis, Tyrion und die ganzen auch umgesetzt werden, nicht einfach nur da stehen. Ich bin Teil einer Armee, aber wo ist diese Armee. Sie treiben sich im PVE rum und dann ist dort ruhe. Ja da stehen die Mobs halt so da. Aber man kann nichts so richtig machen.
Sie haben Kneipen, aber man kann kein Bier heben oder fein ne Keilerein in der Kneipe machen. Find ich schon Schade. Auch duelle gibt es nicht, gerade unter Orks ist doch fast jedes Problem, was man nicht durch Schreien löst, ein Problem für die Faust. 

Es soll Teamplay herrschen, es muss auch so sein. Klar aber ich weiß nicht, ich empfinde WAR jetzt nicht als anderes Teamplayen als bei WOW wenn man im Raid ist oder bei Guild Wars in den GvG kämpfen. Es ist wie in jedem anderen MMO und WAR hat nichts geschafft, war hat nur Kopiert. Die haben doch nichts geschaffen. Die haben DaoC kopiert und bissel WOW dazu und das war es doch. 

Klar quatscht ein Goblin witzig, lacht vor sich hin. Aber es gehört doch mehr dazu also nur paar Emotes. Etliche Emotes gehen ja nicht einmal. Finde es schade, dass WAR eigentlich mehr ein 0815 MMO geworden ist und eben kein RVR der neuen Generation, so wie es sich ausschreibt.
Es ist nichts weiter als ein WOW, nur unter anderer Flagge und mehr DaoC drin.

Ich hatte mich auch gefreut auf Warhammer Online, klaro. Als Warhammer Tabletop Fan ist das mal ne geile Idee. Aber die Umsetzung vom Hintergrund her ist mehr als Grausam und regelrecht Vergewaltigung von Hochelfen und auch dem Wirken der Lore. Deren Story ist naja ... halt die Überideen der Destro und die Order hat 0 Plan fällt auf alles rein und dann halbe welt zerstört, treffen die sich in Altdrof und quatschen.

Ich kenne die Lore von Warhammer und ich weiß auch das ohne Teclis die Magie im Imperium ja garnicht geben würde. Das Altdorf ja sogar umgebaut wurde, weil kein Platz dort war. Ok jetzt nicht der Umbau im Herkömlichen sinne.
Ich kenne auch die Lore um zu Wissen, dass Magie im Imperium so ein Ding ist. Es gibt die Orden und dort ist man Magier, außerhlab dieser Orden zaubern wird nicht gern gesehen. Gerade Sigmarpriester und die Hexenjäger sind da hinter her. Aber auch Hexenjäger sind mehr Detektive, als dass sie Kriegerklassen sind die sich tarnen können. Vorallem warum kann eine Hexenkriegerin sich tarnen? Sie ist kein Assasine  und wird es nie sein. 
Die Lore ist in Warhammer Online das schlechtste, was sie umgesetzt haben.

Jap es ist Meilenweit vom 1vs1 Entfernt. Das ist aber auch der Nachteil an WAR. Weil somit einige Klassen, gar keine Bedeutung haben. Sie wären besser gefahren weg vom Klick and Cast und zu einem richtigen Kampfsystem ähnlich wie bei AoC, wo die Waffe den Schaden macht. Also so wie der Waffen schwung ist, so wird auch Schaden gemacht. Damit hätten sie iher AEs im Nahkampf abgedeckt und Schaden AE ZAuber, machen bei jedem Target Schaden ob Freund oder Feind, dass wäre sehr passend gewesen. Gerade zu einem Feuermagier hätte das mehr als gepasst. Der sprengt im Notfall alles Umkreis und dann sprengt er auch paar Freunde damit. Aber sie haben eben Versuht alles so auf Zwang in Gruppen zu teilen. Dafür haben sie aber ein sehr unflexibels Raidsystem. Das hatte sogar WOW vor einigen Monaten eingesehen und da viel geändert.

Aber ein Sandboxspiel wäre glaub ich Warhammer gerechter geworden. GErade weil auch alle 4 Chaosgötter dabei sein könnten. Weil die Chaoskulte so an Bedeutung gewonnen hätten und die Hexenjäger sind ja an sich auch eher so Kulte, als Teil der Armee. Sie sind keine Soldaten. 

Wenn man es mit Klassen macht, hättem an vielleicht Anfangs die Elfen und Zwerge weglassen sollen und sich nur aufs Imperium fixieren. Die Zwerge und Elfen hätte man nach geliefert. Aber man hätte so deutlich mehr von der Welt zeigen können. Denn etliche Zonen sind einfach auch nur Schrecklich vom REisen her.

WAR ist für mich nicht so, wie du es beschreibst. Das sind normale Gilden die zusammen halten, alte Freunde und Leute mit dem man zockt. Das liegt nicht an WAR. WOW kannst genau so Teamplay machen mit Stammgruppen oder in Guild Wars etc. Das ist jetzt nicht was WAR geschaffen hat, sondern die Spieler hinter dem Bildschirmen schaffen Teamplay.

Wälzer des Wissen ist richtig nett. Aber auf Open RVR bekommt man den seltsamer Weise nicht richtig voll. Auch sind Dinge drin wie Player Killen und Mobs killen zu 10k, also nichts weiter als Erfolge. Also so wie es bei Guild Wars eben Titel sind oder HDRO. Nur eine cooler und besser Form keine Frage.

PQ sind eine Neuerung ja ok, keine Frage. Aber deren Umsetzung. Warum sind die alle im PVE? Wäre da nicht RVR angebracht, aber auch schon im T2 oder T3 oder T1 oder T4?


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2009)

Kann mich halt nurnoch wiederholen das WAR nix für dich ist. In WAR kommt, wenn es einem Spass macht, eine Art Patriotismus-Gefühl auf. D.h. man steht für seine Seite ein. Man ist nicht der Held, der mit seinen Epix prahlen kann aber man ist ein Teil des ganzen.

Als wir letztens die Unvermeidliche Stadt erstmals vorm König standen, weisste was da los war ? Wir haben ihn zwar nicht geschafft, wegen Bugs, aber jeder war für sich ein wenig Stolz, denn jeder hat mitgeholgen dort hin zu kommen. Und ich rede da nun nicht von einer Raidgilde oder so, sondern von der ganzen Fraktion. 300-400-500 Spieler haben geholfen dieses Ziel zu erreichen. Das ist ein ziemlich tolles Gefühl.

Das Teamplay ist ein ganz anderes als in WoW, denn in WAR haste eben dieses Zusammenhörigkeitsgefühl. Man hat einen gemeinsamen Feind, nämlich die andere Fraktion, und das schweisst zusammen.
Zu Release wurde die Ordnung auf unserem SErver von der Zerstörung extrem überrannt. Aber das hat uns nur extrem zusammen geschweisst. Wenn wir dann mit 50 Spielern in einer Stellung standen und von allen Seiten die Destros heran stürmten hat jeder sein bestes getan um die Position nochwas zu halten. Das war in Kadrintal in einer Höhle d.h. wir konnten nirgenwo hin. Wir wussten auch, das wir sterben, denn wir standen etwa 150 Feinden gegenüber. Und dann geschah etwas umglaubliches. Einer brüllte im Chat auf einmal "ANGRIFF" .... stürmte vor und alle folgten ihm. Die Destros rechneten mit sowas überhaupt nicht als ihnen die vermeindlichen Opfer entgegen stürmten. Wir töteten 70-80 Feinde ehe sie uns erledigten. Sowas ist Atmosphäre pur.

Und du redest ständig von WAR sei wie WoW. Dem kann ich einfach nicht zustimmen. Die Spiele unterscheiden sich enorm.

WAR ist halt nichts für dich und vermutlich macht dir WoW oder Guild Wars einfach mehr Spass. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. WAR ist auch nicht für jeden was, von daher isses das beste für dich die Finger von WAR zu lassen anstatt sich über die Punkte aufzuregen, die dir nicht gefallen !


----------



## Norjena (7. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also, man raide zwar immer die selbe Burg, aber der Ablauf ist niemals identisch. Außer die Burg ist leer. Letztens in einer Burg eingekesselt gewesen. Sowas hat ich noch nie zuvor. Feinde über uns im Lordraum (die den Lord deffen) und wir eine Etage drunter. Rauf haben wir es nicht geschafft. Raus gings aber auch nicht, denn hinter uns belagerten die Feinde den Burgeingang.Tja, ein 45min Stellungskrieg bis wir dann von oben und von unten Stück für Stück aus der Burg gedrängt wurden. Das hat Spass gemacht^^ und kam völlig unerwartet.



War sicher toll, meine Burgen laufen immer nach dem selben Schema ab, Tor 1 fast ohne Deff kaputt machen, Tor 2 kommt bissel AoE und paar einzelne Leute, danach stehn sie alle an der Treppe oben und unten bomben rauf, bomben runter, rezzen, das wars dann. Im Grunde nie ein wirklicher Unterschied.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also, man raide zwar immer die selbe Burg, aber der Ablauf ist niemals identisch. Außer die Burg ist leer. Letztens in einer Burg eingekesselt gewesen. Sowas hat ich noch nie zuvor. Feinde über uns im Lordraum (die den Lord deffen) und wir eine Etage drunter. Rauf haben wir es nicht geschafft. Raus gings aber auch nicht, denn hinter uns belagerten die Feinde den Burgeingang.Tja, ein 45min Stellungskrieg bis wir dann von oben und von unten Stück für Stück aus der Burg gedrängt wurden. Das hat Spass gemacht^^ und kam völlig unerwartet.



Tja, für dich ist das was Besonderes. Für mich wärs dasselbe gewesen wie jede andere Abfolge von NPCs/Spielern die man legt.



> oder willst du mir sagen, das du dort mehr machen kannst?



Hmm, was anderes als sich zu prügeln?

Das Spielelement was ich in MMOs bisher am schmerzlichsten vermisst habe sind die Multiple-Choice-Dialoge, Zwischensequenzen/Cutscenes und anderen Präsentationswerkzeuge von Singleplayer-MMOs. Daher kann ich nur fragen: Welche Spiele hast du gespielt, dass du diesen Low-Budget-Ersatz für echte Stories die bisher in MMOs verkauft werden, als "Story" anerkennen kannst?


----------



## Miracolax (7. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> War sicher toll, meine Burgen laufen immer nach dem selben Schema ab, Tor 1 fast ohne Deff kaputt machen, Tor 2 kommt bissel AoE und paar einzelne Leute, danach stehn sie alle an der Treppe oben und unten bomben rauf, bomben runter, rezzen, das wars dann. Im Grunde nie ein wirklicher Unterschied.



Nun, derselbe Burgtyp nur mit anderer Textur ist doch auch abwechslungsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (7. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube zwar, dass die meisten eh nicht bis hier hinten lesen werden, aber ich geb meinen Senf trotzdem dazu.

Für mich ist WAR immer noch ein Top Spiel. Wenn du wie ich früher WOW gespielt hast, dort aber mehr Spaß am PvP hattest als am ständigen geraide, dann solltest du dir WAR auf jeden Fall anschauen. Stehst du eher auf nen anspruchsvollen Bosskampf dann ist WAR eher nix für dich.

Trotzdem ist das leveln über PVE Quests nicht schlecht, auf gar keinen Fall schlechter als bei wow, die Quests sind halt das übliche  Schema, nur mit dem großen Unterschied das der Spielcomfort bei WAR deutlich größer ist als bei "that other Game". Musst nie weit laufen, alle Quests sind farbig auf der Map markiert, Droprate der Questgegenstände ist sehr hoch, looten musst du sie gar nicht, die landen automatisch im Inventar. Und die öffentlichen Quests, an denen jeder im Gebiet automatisch teilnimmt sind der Hammer. Die Inis sind sehr stimmungsvoll gestaltet, alles passt zum Thema. Ich bin nicht so der Ini und PVE Spieler, war aber schon öfter im Düsterberg, Bastionstreppe, Enklave und Faulgallen (LV war ich noch nicht) und diese Inis sind sehr schön und machen Spass. 

Die Stimmung ist sowieso ein eigenes Thema. Ich mag WAR weil hier alles gut zusammenpasst und das Thema Krieg widerspiegelt. Man muss nicht wie bei WoW während des levelns mit zusammengewürfelten bunten Klamotten rumlaufen, nein alles passt optisch zusammen, es gibt auch kein schwachsinniges "Winterhauchfest" mit anschließendem gemeinsamen Rentiersuchen, keine Scheiss Gnome, niemand läuft mit Weihnachtsmannklamotten rum oder versendet Valentinsgrüße (das waren Sachen die ich an WOW richtig Scheisse fand).

Problematisch ist momentan das Balancing. Daran wird gearbeitet, auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, dass es sich der Patch nun auf Juli verschieben soll. Ich persönlich finde es allerdings gar nicht sooo schlimm, aber das ist Ansichtssache. 

Über die Performance wird auch oft gemeckert, bei mir läuft das Spiel allerdings sehr gut (auch mit AA + AF), Hardware muss eben stimmen. Und die ständigen Vergleiche mit der WOW-Performance sind mehr als überflüssig, wo bitte trifft man bei WOW mal auf 200 Spieler die sich gegenseitig auf die Mütze geben. Richtig, nirgends... 

Dann liest man hier oft man würde ständig irgendwo stecken bleiben. Sorry, keine Ahnung was ihr falsch macht. Ich spiele jeden Tag mehrere Stunden intensiv und ich bin bisher genau EINMAL an nem Lagerfeuer kleben geblieben. Wer seinen Char nicht geradeaus steuern kann, sollte die Pfoten vielleicht generell von nem PvP Spiel lassen!!!

Fakt ist, dass sich bei WAR seit Release extrem viel getan hat und weiterhin tut, auch das Balancing werden die in den Griff bekommen.

Ich könnte jetzt hier noch weitere Romane schreiben, befürchte aber das viele hier eh keine zusammenhängenden Texte lesen und noch wichtiger verstehen können, daher lasse ich das. Ich wollte mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr zu diesen Sinnlos-Threads wie diesem hier äußern, aber wenn ich den ganzen Mist besonders auf der ersten Seite lese, wollte ich es dennoch versuchen bei einem potentiellen WAR Anfänger/Interessenten ein paar Sachen gerade zubiegen. Wenn also jemand wirklich Interesse daran hat sich über WAR zu informieren oder meine bescheidene Meinung hören will, kann er mir gerne ne PM schicken

@TE du postest doch oft und regelmäßig im WAR Forum, jetzt lese ich hier du spielst offensichtlich gar kein WAR?! Komisch...

@diverse andere hier im Forum die ausdauernd und nervtötend jeden Tag mitteilen, das sie WAR blöd finden weil (hier beliebigen Grund einsetzen) und deshalb jetzt aufhören und ihr Abo sowieso nicht mehr verlängern: -> Irgendwie scheint euch WAR doch nicht los zulassen, warum kommt ihr sonst dauernd her und labert uns voll? Wenn ich was nicht mag, warum verschwende ich dann Zeit und Energie darauf es schlecht zureden bzw. mich überhaupt noch dazu zu äußern? Habt ihr keine anderen Hobbies? Zuviel Freizeit, Keine Freunde oder nen Frisör?


----------



## Rayon (7. Juni 2009)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass sich bei WAR seit Release extrem viel getan hat und weiterhin tut, auch das Balancing werden die in den Griff bekommen.


Das mag zwar sein, doch den ganzen Balancingpatch wegzulassen mit 1.3 ist auch keine Lösung, da viele Spieler - beider Seiten - von Bombergruppen genug haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (8. Juni 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Das mag zwar sein, doch den ganzen Balancingpatch wegzulassen mit 1.3 ist auch keine Lösung, da viele Spieler - beider Seiten - von Bombergruppen genug haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal eine Frage, wann erwartet man etwa den live Release von 1.3?


----------



## ExInferis (8. Juni 2009)

Diesen Monat noch, also mitte Juni. Manche Addons sind schon auf 1.3 angepasst.


----------



## Shinar (8. Juni 2009)

Ok danke.

Noch eine kleine Frage: Ich habe gehört, dass man schneller leveln kann also zu Beginn von WAR. Stimmt das? (Ich meine nicht nur die Erhöhungen der Questbelohnungen im T2).


----------



## ExInferis (8. Juni 2009)

Also schneller leveln ist so eine Sache. Man bekommt mehr XP wenn man "ausgeruht" ins Spiel geht, solange bis das "ausgeruht" im Erfahrungsbalken aufgebraucht ist.
Dann gibt es noch ein Buch was es durch den Erwerb der Collectors-Edition gab, mit dem man mehr Erfahrung, egal ob PvP oder PvE, sammelt über einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Andere Arten sind mir so weit nicht bekannt, wobei die ersten Level eh sehr schnell gehen und kein Problem darstellen.
Schwierig ist im Moment nur den Ruf-Rang zu steigern da SCs, zumindest auf Averland im Moment in den unteren Tiers nur sehr schwer aufgehen. Und RvR um die Festungen in T2-T3 auch sehr dünne ist wenn man mehr will als nur NPCs zu kloppen.


----------



## Shinar (8. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Also schneller leveln ist so eine Sache. Man bekommt mehr XP wenn man "ausgeruht" ins Spiel geht, solange bis das "ausgeruht" im Erfahrungsbalken aufgebraucht ist.
> Dann gibt es noch ein Buch was es durch den Erwerb der Collectors-Edition gab, mit dem man mehr Erfahrung, egal ob PvP oder PvE, sammelt über einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Andere Arten sind mir so weit nicht bekannt, wobei die ersten Level eh sehr schnell gehen und kein Problem darstellen.
> Schwierig ist im Moment nur den Ruf-Rang zu steigern da SCs, zumindest auf Averland im Moment in den unteren Tiers nur sehr schwer aufgehen. Und RvR um die Festungen in T2-T3 auch sehr dünne ist wenn man mehr will als nur NPCs zu kloppen.



Könntest du das evt. noch etwas prezisieren? Ich bin immo Level 18 Zwergenhealer und da bin ich schon auf eine Gruppe angewiesen. Aber solange ich nicht mehr als eine halbe Stunde auf die Öffnung eines Szenarios oder auf einen Burgenraid warten muss, ist das ok (es geht nicht länger, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ist die Zerstörung denn ganz ausgestorben dort? Zumindest habe ich gelesen, dass die Spielerzahlen auf 300k geblieben sind.


----------



## ExInferis (8. Juni 2009)

Zerstörung ist weit davon entfernt ausgestorben zu sein auf Averland. Ist da doch recht ausgewogen nur ist die Ordnung etwas "faul".
So geschehen wieder gestern im T3. Ein kleiner Ordnungs-KT mit einigen 40ern will die Festung im Süden einnehmen und verschwindet dann plötzlich einfach und das wo nur 2 Leute zur Gegenwehr da waren, zusätzlich zu den NPCs.

Da WAR eh auf Gruppenspiel angewiesen ist, wirst Du selten um eine Gruppe drumherum kommen. Das Leveln im PvE geht noch einigermaßen, jedoch wenn Du die PQs Solo machen willst fehlt Dir halt was. Also doch einfach eine offene Gruppe suchen. Bei uns finde ich eigentlich immer was wenn ich drauf aus bin. 

Was das öffnen der SCs angeht ist das sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Tag und nach Tageszeit. Manchmal gehen sie wirklich Instant auf, so wie gestern Abend, manchmal wartest Du aber auch 2 Stunden und nichts tut sich.
Wenn du mehr abends spielst, solltest Du aber keine Probleme haben schnell in die SCs zu kommen. So im Schnitt alle 15 Minuten.
Musst schauen was Dir eher liegt. Burgen-Raids oder SCs. Bei Gegenwehr machen die Burgenraids meiner Meinung nach mehr Spaß, da ich eh kein Fan, dieses instanzierten RvRs bin. Und ausserdem bringen die Locks ja auch ordentlich was für das RvR in seiner Gesamtheit.
Willst du da entsprechend einsteigen schau einfach mal hier im WAR-Forum in den Thread über die GUIs. Da findest Du auch eine Liste nützlicher Addons um dir da eine Übersicht zu verschaffen was den aktuellen RvR-Stand angeht.
Ansonsten, auch wenn Du dann Feind bist, stehe ich gerne mit Antworten zur Verfügung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich machs dann wie die Bayern! Die guten Gegner einkaufen und auf die Bank setzen, dass man nicht gegen sie spielen muss!) *lach*


----------



## Raaandy (10. Juni 2009)

danke für die vielen antworten.

ich hab mich entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch bischen an der klassenbalance feilen dann machts noch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (10. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele auf Averland Ordnung.

Falls jemand Lust hat, mit mir einen neuen Char anzufangen, kann er mir bei buffed eine PM schreiben, hätte heute Nachmittag Zeit und Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

(Habe auch einen 19er Priester).


----------



## Raaandy (10. Juni 2009)

wenn du lust hast komm auf erengrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch neu angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin gegen halb 6 on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Juni 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Tja, für dich ist das was Besonderes. Für mich wärs dasselbe gewesen wie jede andere Abfolge von NPCs/Spielern die man legt.



Ja, wenn das schon zu einfach für dich ist, dannw irst du wohl mit keinem Spiel warm werden, denn mehr als PvE und PvP gibt es nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Das Spielelement was ich in MMOs bisher am schmerzlichsten vermisst habe sind die Multiple-Choice-Dialoge, Zwischensequenzen/Cutscenes und anderen Präsentationswerkzeuge von Singleplayer-MMOs. Daher kann ich nur fragen: Welche Spiele hast du gespielt, dass du diesen Low-Budget-Ersatz für echte Stories die bisher in MMOs verkauft werden, als "Story" anerkennen kannst?



Also Single Player MMOs kenne ich nicht.
Multiple Choice Dialoge sind schwer umzusetzen für MMOs. 1. belegen sie den NPC in der Zeit, wo ein Spieler mit ihm trifft. 2. ist es ein gewaltiger Aufwand, denn im Gegensatz zum Singleplayer Spiel hat man eine viel größere Auswahl an Gebieten und Orten. Außerdem muss man die Wahl haben zwischen Quest annehmen und Quest ignorieren. Bei Multiple Choice Quests hast du aber irgendwann eine Abfolge von Quests in die man nicht quer einsteigen kann. Mit verschiedenen Handlungssträngen wirds dann noch komplizierter.

zwischensequenzen/cutsecenes sind eben auch schwerer einzubinden. Denn es kann keine Realzeitaufnahme sein. Würde komisch wirken, wenn dein Held und der NPC Held gegen eine Hydra kämpfen und dann ein Goblin durch ein Bild springt und /special macht.

Du siehst, es ist ein gewaltiger unterschied zwischen Solo und Multiplay. Je mehr Soloelemente ins Spiel kommen, desto mehr wird das Spiel auch zum Single Player (bsp Cutscenes: Der Spieler wird aus dem Realgeschehen genommen, damit es keine Störung gibt... ist dann wie ein Solospiel, vor allem wenn man vorher in Grp agiert hat)

Zu deiner Frage: WAR, LotRO. WAR bietet eine tolle Story, vor allem vom Ork und Chaos Gebiet. Der rote Faden zieht sich schön durch und die Quest Ideen und Umsetzungen sind sehr gelungen. Als RPler brauch ich kein Video das mir zeigt was mein Char macht. Ich kann mir sowas auch durchlesen und vorstellen. Was anderes mach ich im P'n'P auch ned


----------



## Stancer (10. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist eigentlich, das alle MMORPG´s nur statische Welten haben. Sprich, alles verhält sich immer gleich.

In Offline RPG´s hat man dagegen dynamische Welten, d.h. die Welt reagiert auf das Verhalten es Spielers. Ein Spieler der sich böse verhält ist bei den Menschen unbeliebt oder wird gar gefürchtet. Die NPC sind unfreundlich oder hetzen ihm Kopfgeldjäger auf den Hals. Manche Spielabschnitte öffnen sich erst, wenn man böse ist. Teilweise ändert sich das Aussehen der ganzen Welt, je nachdem wie sich der Spieler verhält.

Sowas müsste mal jemand in einem MMORPG umsetzen aber es ist sicherlich schwierig wie das Programm auf das Verhalten von tausenden von Spielern reagieren soll.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das schon zu einfach für dich ist, dannw irst du wohl mit keinem Spiel warm werden, denn mehr als PvE und PvP gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gäbe noch PvE und PvP mit aktiveren Kampfsystemen. Das was mich bei WoW und WAR (und vielen anderen Spielen) angeödet hat, ist dass der Spieler im Wesentlichen zum Zuscahuer degradiert wird und nur BEFEHLE gibt, statt selbst zu agieren. Gib mir ein Gothic-artiges Kampfsystem, erweitert um Kombos und Spezialtechniken und ich bin wieder an endlosen Kämpfen interessiert, weil sich da wirklich mal ein Adrenalinschub einstellt...



> Also Single Player MMOs kenne ich nicht.



Mein Fehler, gemeint waren RPGs nicht MMOs.



> Multiple Choice Dialoge sind schwer umzusetzen für MMOs. 1. belegen sie den NPC in der Zeit, wo ein Spieler mit ihm trifft.



Nicht notwendigerweise. Im einfachsten Fall blendet man die Dialoge in einer Textbox ein, wie jetzt die Quests. Alternativ kann man Phasing nutzen um zu verhindern, dass es einem Spieler komisch vorkommt, dass gerade noch zehn andere Deppen mit dem Quest-Depp reden.



> 2. ist es ein gewaltiger Aufwand, denn im Gegensatz zum Singleplayer Spiel hat man eine viel größere Auswahl an Gebieten und Orten.



Ja, ist mir klar. Und dein Argument dabei ist...?

Oder meinst du, es ist weniger Aufwand, die ganze Welt grafisch umzusetzen oder zu vertonen? Dann müssten die Unternehmen eben ein paar Leute mehr ans Questdesign setzen und dafür Arbeitsplätze bei den Itembastlern streichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Außerdem muss man die Wahl haben zwischen Quest annehmen und Quest ignorieren.



DAS ist nun wirklich das Simpelste, was man da überhaupt machen kann.



> Bei Multiple Choice Quests hast du aber irgendwann eine Abfolge von Quests in die man nicht quer einsteigen kann. Mit verschiedenen Handlungssträngen wirds dann noch komplizierter.



1. Beabsichtigt, warum sollte man auch mitten in der Geschichte quereinsteigen wollen? Damit man nur die Hälfte der Erzählung mitbekommt? Oder um die Leute zu unterstützen, die die Gebiete nicht anständig absuchen und vielleicht einen Quest-Ansatzpunkt übersehen?

2. Verschiedene Handlungsstränge laufen im Prinzip nur auf mehr parallele Quests und mehr Text raus, von denen der Spieler aber beim einmaligen erledigen nicht alle sieht. Voneinander abhängige Quests bietet so ziemlich jedes mir bekannte MMO jetzt schon an (Erledige Quest A für Questgeber X, bevor Questgeber Y dir Quest B anbietet).



> zwischensequenzen/cutsecenes sind eben auch schwerer einzubinden. Denn es kann keine Realzeitaufnahme sein. Würde komisch wirken, wenn dein Held und der NPC Held gegen eine Hydra kämpfen und dann ein Goblin durch ein Bild springt und /special macht.



Wiederum das Stichwort "Phasing".

Das es auch mit mehreren Spielern funktioniert zeigen übrigens die ersten Infos zu "The Old Republic", so wenig ich da auf den nächsten Hype aufspringen möchte (der zu WAR seinerzeit hat mir gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), das sieht bis zu gut aus um wahr zu sein.



> Je mehr Soloelemente ins Spiel kommen, desto mehr wird das Spiel auch zum Single Player (bsp Cutscenes: Der Spieler wird aus dem Realgeschehen genommen, damit es keine Störung gibt... ist dann wie ein Solospiel, vor allem wenn man vorher in Grp agiert hat)



Wie gesagt, "The Old Republic" bietet da Lösungen an, die eigentlich gar nicht soweit hergeholt waren, als dass nur Bioware hätte drauf kommen können. In den Dialogen können sich die Spieler einer Gruppe abwechseln. Wenn man es ganz geschickt machen will, dann baut man auch hier eine Art "Kombo-System" ein, dass es erfordert dass mehrere Spieler die "richtigen" Antworten geben um einen Dialog in eine bestimmte Richtung (versteckte Quests?) zu treiben.



> Zu deiner Frage: WAR, LotRO. WAR bietet eine tolle Story, vor allem vom Ork und Chaos Gebiet. Der rote Faden zieht sich schön durch und die Quest Ideen und Umsetzungen sind sehr gelungen.



Atmosphärisch gesehen sind die Gebiete SEHR gut, ja. Aber Story? Wo sind die Charaktere, mit denen man mitfiebert, -leidet, -trauert, -kämpft, usw.? Die reglos da stehenden NPCs? Die farblosen Spielercharaktere, die stumm durch die Welt laufen und alle nichts anderes tun als für jeden Hirni jeden Laufburschenjob zu erledigen? Oder die alle jeden Feind in Sicht erlegen und seine Leiche fleddern?

Das Spielprinzip hinter den meisten MMOs drängt JEDEN Charakter in die Rolle eines Raubmörders, selbst wenn der Spieler steif und fest behauptet, einen "edlen Paladin" oder dergleichen zu spielen.



> Was anderes mach ich im P'n'P auch ned



Korrektur: Im P'n'P gibt es keine Engine, die deine Aktionsmöglichkeiten einengt.

Ich steh auf dem Standpunkt: Ganz oder gar nicht. Wenn ich animiert werden soll, mir im Rahmen des RP selbst Aktionen einfallen zu lassen, dann will ich die auch Ingame umsetzen können. Das wäre der Idealfall, der aber technisch schwer realisierbar ist. Naja, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren... Bis dahin betreib ich meine Version von RP in Word, da hab ich nämlich die Freiheiten, die MMO-Engines (noch) nicht bieten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sollen die Entwickler sich hinsetzen und mir eine Geschichte erzählen, bei der ich mitfiebern kann. Wenns allein ums vorstellen ginge, dann könnten wir alle auch wieder anfangen, MUDs zu spielen. Da gibts dann auch keine Lags oder Ruckler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Am betsen gar nicht erst anfangen xD
> Warum?
> 
> - leere Versprechungen seitens GOA/Mythic
> ...




Haha OpenRvR war nen guter witz.. eine hatz durch instanced szenarios... jeder grindet solo hoch entweder in den SCs durch quests.. und das OpenRvR ist von den gebieten her gruselig, langweilig designed. Das Kampfsystem ist im RvR und im pvm reines knopf gespamme. Ich finde es weitaus schade, dass warhammer nicht DAOC sondern WoW kopieren wollte...

eine große tragödie wie ich finde.. ich würde dir AION zu herzen legen (ohne als fanboys bitte abgestempelt zu werden) für mich ist es im (moment) vielversprechend.. da viele es schon anspielen konnten.. derzeit laufen Beta-events hierzulande und im August zwei OpenBetas, wo man sich *selbst* ein urteil bilden kann.. nicht jedermanns stil, aber das ist ebenso bei wow und co. der fall.

Mir gefällt die tatsache des OpenRvRs in AION... EINE zusammenhängende RvRvE zone (3 etagen im abyss)... castles die erobert werden können, zudem sich eine 3. NPC fraktion gesellt, raidbosse im rvr gebiet, Artefakte die erobert werden können (auslöser die massiven schaden/debuffs/buffs für die jeweilige fraktion bringt). So werden feindliche spieler schonmal für kurze zeit in frösche verwandelt, oder von feuerfontänen getoastet oder selbst von großen heals geheilt, wenn in einem Gebiet ein artefakt von der eigenen Fraktion erobert und ausgelöst wurde.

UND

Rift PvP... Portale, die in PvM gebieten zufallsweise auftauchen, wo man in pvm gebiete der gegnerischen fraktion einfallen kann. Was man sich zu DAOC zeiten schon immer wünschte.. DAS ist OpenRvR.. alles OHNE rvr instanzen.

ein paar videos sind in meiner signatur (leider sehr allgemein gehalten und etwas alt).. Warhammer würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn man derzeit kein anderes MMO hat... aber ich finde man spielt es nur, weil man etwas spielen will und keine alternativen hat..

AION bietet:
*
*
- eine lebendige spielwelt (Eichhörnchen die auf bäumen klettern, komponierte Musik, zahlreiche Emotes, einen genialen charcreator usw.)
- eine tolle (modifizierte Cry-Enige) grafikengine ([..]die flüssiger als warhammer läuft(!) und besser aussieht..)
- Rassen abseits von Nachtelfen, Orcs und Goblins (der spieler erschafft das aussehen individuell, die Fraktionen haben diverse allgemeinte merkmale) .. Elyos die (hell strahlende Rasse), Asmodier (die "dunkle" Rasse, mit Krallen und Schweif auf dem Rücken)
- taktisches Flug-/Kampfsystem (fliegen ist nice, aber größtenteils ein RvR feature (Flugzeit mit 1 min timer))
- Skillkombo Kampfsystem (selbst zauberer haben skillkombos) ... warhammer kennt das wort "skillkombo" wie in DAOC fast gar nicht..
- Quests/Missionen mit Cutscenes und Sprachausgabe
- Raidinstanzen im high endgame
- OpenRvRvE (erstmals mit einer NPC Fraktion)
- Invading PvP (Portale, die ab und an auftauchen bringen einen ins feindliche PvM Gebiet)

.
.
und vielleicht auch vieles andere mehr.. AION ist nicht perfekt.. aber das wären die features, die mir einfallen würden.. bei war würde mir größtenteils das rvr und rvr szenarien und PQs einfallen..
*AION Youtube-Review* (allgemeiner Einblick)


mfg just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> ...




So wie deine Meinubg zu WAR ist, ist meine Meinung zu AION.

Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das AION Board wo die Flames, Whines usw richtig losrollen werden, wegen den mächtigen Zonenbuffs, dem Fliegen und dem PvE Invading.

Die Rassen sind totale verarsche, Menschen bin ich schon den ganzen Tag... und gleich sehen sie auch noch aus (schweife und krallen... das hab ich auch, wenn ich mir 2 Wochen die Fingernägel nciht mehr Schneide). Für echte Unterschiede hats in Aion dann eben doch nicht gereicht.

Wie mana uch gut im AION Beta Blog von Buffed sieht: kitschige Animationen, die total übertrieben sind (bzw total abwegig) usw. Nix, was wirklich Atmosphäre ins Spiel bringt. Und zuguter letzt: Bisher hört man ja viel über das tolle stabile RvR in AION aus Asien (Achtung, dieser Satz enthält ein Quäntchen Ironie). Ich habs angespielt und da es den gleichen gähn bzw schauder Reiz auslöste, wie RoM und BC seinerzeit, wird dieses Spiel wohl nie meine Festplatte besudeln.

BTW Könnte man den Hype um Aion ruhig mal lassen, dann ist der Reinfall wenigstens nicht so groß wie bei den ganzen anderen Spielen (wie auch bei WAR... wieviele Aion Spieler werden wohl nach Release wieder abspringen, da ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel runtergebetet wurde).

Übrigens geht im RvR eigentlich in jeder Zone was, vielleicht spiel ich auch einfach immer nur zu den richtigen Zeiten oder kümmere mich mehr darum. Mal abgesehen davon, das auch WAR einige Überarbeitungen im RvR noch erfahren wird (Burgen Redesign, zerstörbare Festungsmauern etc)


----------



## Norjena (11. Juni 2009)

Aion muss einem erstmal gefallen, ich für meinen Teil möchte es wirklich nicht herausfinden ob ich seit über 13Jahren doch noch Epilepsie habe. Was ich bisher in den Videos gesehn habe (ja habe mir die Tage einige angeschaut) muss ich ehrlich sagen was mir nicht gefällt. (rein vom aussehen her)

Die Charakter, sehen, zumindest in den Videos alle gleich auch, dazu noch fast alle Milchbubis/mädels, alles perfekt, jede Locke sitze, ja keine Narben...Krieg? Wasn das? 
Die Rüstungen, einfach total überzogen, verzierungen ok, aber zb bei den Roben Flügelchen aus Seide? Und alles leuchtet?

Warum leuchtet eine Rüstung? Magie? Hm...wäre diese Magie nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld besser aufgehoben? Warum wird magie verschwendet damit die Rüstung immer schön leuchtet? 
Warum gibt es nicht ein einziges Gesicht das..hm alt, oder wirklich verlebt aussieht, Narben, Falten oder ähnliches? Oder ungepflegte Frisure? Warum sehen die alle aus als würden sie vor jeder Schlacht 10Stunden im Nagel/Frisörstudio verbringen?

Und natürlich, die Animationen/Effekte, sie sind, für meinen Geschmack vollkommen übertrieben, auch die Bewegungen, sehen für mich aus wie aus einem Mangafilm. (was nicht heißt das die Bewegungen von WAR in den Himmel lobe, aber die gefallen mir zumindest teilweiße besser).

Das ist natürlich kein Aion flame, und kein WAR Fanpost, ich habe nur gesagt was mir an Aion nicht gefällt, da kann das RvR noch so gut sein, ich werds nicht spielen. Ich warte auf Star Craft 2, Guidl Wars 2 und The old Repuplic, ob ich WAR weiterspiele....im Moment siehts danach aus als würde ich meine Pause nicht beenden.

Kombosystem...hört sich zwar nciht schlecht an, aber die Frage wie ist es aufgebaut? Ich mag zb das System von Guild Wars....1200+Skils, aber immer nur 8 dabei, da darf man immer schön überlegen, sowas vermisse ich in anderen Spielen. Kann man sich die Rotation aussuchen? Oder sind die Kombos mehr oder weniger einfach vorgeben und es gibt einfach ein Option 1-5 das jeder drückt?


----------



## pulla_man (11. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich warte auf Star Craft 2



w0rd


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

> Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das AION Board wo die Flames, Whines usw richtig losrollen werden, wegen den mächtigen Zonenbuffs, dem Fliegen und dem PvE Invading.



Wieso über flames freuen? im gegensatz zu Warhammer damals, ist AION schon seit einem Jahr released worden.. viele spieler hierzulande haben die version mittels eines englischpatches anspielen können und wissen, dass es *ihnen* spass macht.. probleme gibts sicher hier und da im balancing (wenn ich mir da aber warhammer aktuell anschaue....)


Die Rassen sind totale verarsche, Menschen bin ich schon den ganzen Tag... und gleich sehen sie auch noch aus (schweife und krallen... das hab ich auch, wenn ich mir 2 Wochen die Fingernägel nciht mehr Schneide). Für echte Unterschiede hats in Aion dann eben doch nicht gereicht.

Wie mana uch gut im AION Beta Blog von Buffed sieht: kitschige Animationen, die total übertrieben sind (bzw total abwegig) usw.



> Nix, was wirklich Atmosphäre ins Spiel bringt



Nichts was atmosphäre ins spiel bringt? ich versuch dir einen eindruck zu vermitteln.. in AION sieht die Fauna super schön aus, Eichhörnchen laufen durch die gegend, die luft wird von riesigen Kolossen beflogen, Spinnen krabbeln an bäumen.. soundtracks die einfach atmosphärisch komponiert wurden.. kampfmusiken passend zu den schauplätzen (trommelmusik im busch etc.)
ich lief durch einen wald.. wo mir plötzlich 2 fantasy steinböcke (mit 4 hörnern,4 augen) entgegen kamen... im vorbeilaufen drehten diese dann den kopf plötzlich zu mir (als würden sie mich anschauen)...

so eine belebte welt hast du in Warhammer nicht.. da kommt dir alles sehr "schlauchig" und unbelebt rüber.. solo quest grinding und gut ist.. in AION bekommst du in cutscenes schon unter lv 1-10 über die story in AION mit.. und wer du bist.. anschließend findet man sich in der hauptstadt wieder (die nur von halbgöttern, den "Daeva" betreten werden dürfen).. anschließend in einer zeromonie du zum "daeva" gekührt wirst.. dann für eine der 2 folgeklassen entscheidest... 

Ich meine sowas hast du alles gar nicht mehr in Warhammer, viele dinge eines MMorpg werdegangs (klassenwahl) wurde einfach beschnitten. Gruppenleveln? fehlanzeige.. in AION wurde in der beta eigdl. alles querbeet betrieben. es gibt auch richtige gruppenquests.



> Übrigens geht im RvR eigentlich in jeder Zone was, vielleicht spiel ich auch einfach immer nur zu den richtigen Zeiten oder kümmere mich mehr darum.



Aber diese sind leider so dermaßen langweilig irgendwie :/ da finde ich das abyss von der atmosphäre einfach tausend mal geiler.. und dynamischer.. nicht nur keeps, die es zu raiden gibt... raidbosse gibt es dort.. fliegende raidbosse.. und die NPC fraktion die sich zudem dazu gesellt.. artefakte die ausgelöst/erobert werden können, bringen zudem eine frische (neue) komponente ins mass rvr.



Norjena schrieb:


> Die  Charakter, sehen, zumindest in den Videos alle gleich auch, dazu noch  fast alle Milchbubis/mädels, alles perfekt, jede Locke sitze, ja keine  Narben...Krieg? Wasn das?


 
  Es liegt an DIR was für einen Charakter du erschaffst... der chareditor  lässt alles zu.. Nasenlänge, eine vielzahl an bärten.. größte.. du  kannst auch dicke und muskulöse chars erschaffen, wenn du einen  hübschen miclhbubie möchtest kannst du diesen erstellen.

  Vom Zwergen über eine zarte kleine elfe, so groß wie ein lurikeen mit  spitzen ohren... oder eine barrack obama immitation ist durch den  Char-editor alles möglich. Die Asmodier sind für mich eine komplett  neue rasse.. dunkle haut... ein Haarschweif auf dem rücken und krallen,  dass findest du sieht aus wie ein Mensch? nur weil er keine esel-langen  spitzohren wie in WoW hat? mfg*

  Dass die Elyos unter anderem "schön anzusehen sind" könnte unter anderem an diesem fakt liegen:



> Aion ist ein optisches , massives  Multiplayer-Online-Rollenspiel, bei dem Ihr den *Status eines Gottes*  erlangen könnt und an einem epischen, himmlischen Krieg teilnehmt.


 
  das ist für mich ein komplett neues setting. kein *minimini* böse orcs  kämpfen im dunklem Niemalsland gegen die gnome ausm Auenland oder  ähnliches.. in AION spielt man einen Halbgott.. AION möchte teils eine  "fantastische" , schöne , aber auch durchaus lebendige welt zeigen. Die  Elyos haben saftig grüne landschaften, aber durch die "sonnenseite" der  erde auch ihre wüsten und weniger schönen gebiete. Und hast du schonmal etwas dagegen gesagt, wenn die Elfen in Herr der Ringe keine Narben oder Alterserscheinungen hatten?

Nein? warum nicht, weil es "westliche fantasy" ist, dass diese Rasse Hübsch und jung ist? Davon wie gesagt abgesehen, dass es in AION sehr wohl möglich ist, zwergen und "dicke, hässliche" chars zu erstellen.



> Warum leuchtet eine Rüstung? Magie? Hm...wäre diese Magie nicht auf dem Schlachtfeld besser aufgehoben?


 
  Das sind "besondere items".. die in kampfhaltung teilweise "leuchten".  Sowas gibts (wenn auch hässlicher) in WoW. man kann im übrigen stats in  AION auf ältere rüstungen übertragen, so kann man das lieblingsaussehen  seiner rüstung behalten ohne, dass alle gleich rumlaufen. Dass die  rüstung leuchtet dürfte wohl daran liegen, dass AION ein "fantasy"  spiel ist. in DAOC gab es auch waffen die leuchteten und funkelten. so wayne`?




> Und natürlich, die Animationen/Effekte, sie sind, für meinen Geschmack vollkommen übertrieben


 
  Du wirst es kaum glauben, im gegensatz zu Warhammer wurden diverse  Emotes mit Motioncapturing erstellt.. (wenigstens haben alle emotes  auch eine animation) ca. 20 Emotes.. Warhammer hat nichtmal einen  bruchteil davon. Emotes wie sitzen auf stühlen.. emotes die bei  bestimmten wetterlagen nur geäußert werden, die chars sich auf die  umgebung einlassen.

  ( bei heißen gegenden fängt der char an sich luft zuzuwedeln, in eisigen gebieten haucht er atem aus und beginnt zu frösteln... bei regen... im wasser usw..)




> Das ist natürlich kein Aion flame, und kein WAR Fanpost, ich habe nur gesagt was mir an Aion nicht gefällt


 
  Nein ich kanns ja verstehen, aber ich hab auch einiges mal richtig  gestellt.. AION ist weitaus komplexer als dass man es in 2 videos sehen  könnte. (die charerstellung z.b.) .. narben kann man in der tat nicht  auswählen (lange bärte, tattoos usw. schon).. hässliche gestalten kann  man dennoch erstellen.



> Kombosystem...hört sich zwar nciht schlecht an, aber die Frage wie ist es aufgebaut?
> 
> Kann man sich die Rotation aussuchen?


 
  Naja richtige skillketten, wie in DAOC... blockt man, kann man einen  skill aktivieren, der blocken erfordert.. danach kann ein folgestyle  erfolgen... oder eine skillkette kann sich in zwei zweige aufsplitten.

  Selbst zauberer haben skillkombos. Führt der Mage auf stufe 6 z.b.  einen eis-snare-dd aus, kann man danach einen folgeskill ausführen, der  schaden macht, den gegner eine kurze reichweite zurückschlägt und für 2  sekunden stunnt.. oder einen fire dd.. der erfordert, dass du davor  einen fire bolt abfeuerst. in Vielfältigerweise gibt es solche  "Skillketten".
  Das Kampfsystem finde (ich jedenfalls) um welten besser als das in  Warhammer.. wo es nichtmal vernünftige single mezzes (wie in DAOC)  gibt... mit meiner Hexenkriegerin kam es mir so vor, als ob ich nur  meine blöden knöpfe spammen müsste, damit der gegner mal down geht,  entgegen der dauerheilung.

  Rotation kann man sich in soweit nur bei den stigmas aussuchen (5 stück  an der zahl), die man nur in den hauptstädten equippen kann und  zusätzliche skills (und skills der anderen klassen) hinzufügen können


"Oder sind die Kombos mehr oder weniger einfach vorgeben und es gibt einfach ein Option 1-5 das jeder drückt?"

  Bei castern gibt es im grunde keine verzweigungen in den skillketten..  bei warriors hat man schonmal einen style... wo man danach zwischen  zwei folgestyles auswählen kann.. oder skills, dir nur im flug möglich  sind.
Ansonsten zu deiner Frage und vorurteilen über das KS... empfehle ich wie gesagt dieses *VIDEO*


Naja back to topic.. das war ledeglich meine MMO empfehlung, die ich pers. aussprechen kann... schon angespielt und für gut befunden.. jedenfalls hat es mich wesentlich mehr gepackt, als Warhammer zu start... die Missionen mit cutscenes unter lv 10 fand ich bisher auch super gemacht.


----------



## Miracolax (11. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich habs angespielt und da es den gleichen gähn bzw schauder Reiz auslöste, wie RoM und BC seinerzeit, wird dieses Spiel wohl nie meine Festplatte besudeln.



Schon klar...und wenn morgen einer was über Kitty Online oder Mein Pferdehof sagt hast du das selbstverständlich auch schon angespielt, so wie du natürlich AoC, HdRO, Rappelz usw. auch schon durch hast. Sonst könnte man ja nicht überall seinen Senf dazu geben wie schlecht doch alles im Vergleich zu WAR ist...




			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, das auch WAR einige Überarbeitungen im RvR noch erfahren wird (Burgen Redesign, zerstörbare Festungsmauern etc)



WOW, nach fast 1 Jahr kommen die auch mal drauf ein- und denselben Burgtyp nur mit anderer Textur zu redesignen? Echt toll, und vor allem so wahnsinnig schnell die Umsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht werden ja diesmal die Zinnen anders eingefärbt? 
Wenn ich schon Burgen in einem PvP-Spiel einnehmen soll ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Grundfeature das z.B. Mauern etc. zerstörbar sein sollten, und wenn es nur teilweise ist. So ein Feature müsste von Anfang an in einem Spiel vorhanden sein, welches den Anspruch erhoben hat PvP neu zu definieren. Ständige Durchhalteparolen veranlassen auch keinen seinen aus Frust/Ärger stillgelegten Account zu reaktivieren!


----------



## Norjena (11. Juni 2009)

Kann man in AION über die Optionen das gefunzel etwas eindämmen? 

Wenn ja werde ich mir das Spiel doch ansehen, abgesehn von der Grafik die zwar gut ist, aber teilweiße nicht mein Fall scheint das Spiel doch sehr gut zu sein. 
Und diese "alten" Rüstungen, ist wie in den meisten anderen MMOs das diese etwas schlichter aussehen als diese Las Vegas High End Sets aus dem anderen Thread?


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. Juni 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> WOW, nach fast 1 Jahr kommen die auch mal drauf ein- und denselben Burgtyp nur mit anderer Textur zu redesignen? Echt toll, und vor allem so wahnsinnig schnell die Umsetzung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...es geht um die zweite Rampe die in jede Burg reindesignt werden soll. Und das dies mal nicht so eben mitMS Paint geht sollte selbst dir klar sein...oder scheinbar auch nicht...


----------



## Miracolax (12. Juni 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...es geht um die zweite Rampe die in jede Burg reindesignt werden soll.



Ich weiss schon das es um die zweite Rampe geht, die genauso realistisch wie die erste Rampe ist, da ja alle Burgen früher mit solchen Rampen im Inneren gebaut wurden. Dann bleibt es also bei demselben Burgtyp mit anderer Textur, aber dafür dann mit ganzen 2 Rampen. Geniales Redesign! Nun ist ja auch klar warum das so lange gedauert hat, weil auf sowas muss man ja erstmal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (12. Juni 2009)

ich möchte kein vergleich war aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aion wird nie ein spiel von mir werden denn in einem fantasy mmorpg will ich elfen zwerge orcs usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aion kann schön und gut sein aber definitiv nix für mich, will dabei jetzt aber auch keinem aion fan aufn schlips treten.

also zurück zum topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (12. Juni 2009)

Tja bei den nicht eingestellten (und Ende Juli kommenden Balancepatch wo ich nicht dran glaube, das er kommt), braucht man sich zzt. echt nicht mehr wirklich für das Spiel zu interessieren. Das ganze scheiß AoE gespamme macht wirklich keinen Sinn mehr (auf Averland hab ich das Gefühl das die Destros eh nix anderes können als zu Saugen, Silencen und ne scheiß Moral 4 zu zünden) Wirkliches PvP findet doch eh net mehr statt. In den T1 bis T3 gebieten eh net. Sollte einer anfangen wollen, sollte er auf nen Core Server anfangen, da dürfte noch wat los sein. Averland is leider tot.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> Tja bei den nicht eingestellten (und Ende Juli kommenden Balancepatch wo ich nicht dran glaube, das er kommt), braucht man sich zzt. echt nicht mehr wirklich für das Spiel zu interessieren. Das ganze scheiß AoE gespamme macht wirklich keinen Sinn mehr (auf Averland hab ich das Gefühl das die Destros eh nix anderes können als zu Saugen, Silencen und ne scheiß Moral 4 zu zünden) Wirkliches PvP findet doch eh net mehr statt. In den T1 bis T3 gebieten eh net. Sollte einer anfangen wollen, sollte er auf nen Core Server anfangen, da dürfte noch wat los sein. Averland is leider tot.



Spielen wir auf unterschiedlichen Averland?
Also ich finde, dass Averland weit ab von tot ist. SCs gingen bei mir in den unterschiedlichen Tiers fast instant auf.

AoE gibt es ja wohl auf beiden Seiten, aber ich muss sagen, dass es in den SCs gestern sehr wenig war und wenn da was war, dann war damit auch ganz schnell Ruhe. Sowohl die Ordnung hatte die AoE-Spammer schnell rausgepickt als auch wir auf Destro-Seite schnell die Ordnungs-AoE-Spammer hatten.
Überraschend effektiv zeigte sich dabei eine lockere Kombination von lediglich 2 DoK im Nahkampf gegen die BWs und Tanks und Nahkampf DDs als Deckung, selbst MIT Heal im Hintergrund.
Mein Eindruck ist, dass das mit dem AoE schon gewaltig nachgelassen hat, weil sich eben immer mehr Lösungen dagegen finden wie ich es schon in anderen Threads prognosiziert habe, aber niemand glauben wollte.


----------



## Tonkra (12. Juni 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ich möchte kein vergleich war aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja das finde ich ja gerade das schöne.. endlich ein "frisches" setting jenseits der elfen und co. man spielt eine der zwei rassen (einige finden die elyos langweilig, weil sie zu menschlich wirken).. man wandelt auf dem weg eines halbgottes und hat auch später flügel im spiel (flug ist nur ein taktisches element, da es einen flugtimer gibt)


und der chareditor bietet so viel freiheiten, genau dass man sich ebend auch spotzeOhren (wie eines elfen) oder grüne haut (auf seiten der asmodiers) machen kann, wenn man denn möchte... Von der Nasenlänge, zum körperbau (muskulös, stämmig, schlank, klein, groß), bärte, frisuren, hautfarbe, tattoo, kann man alles bestimmen.. so kann man praktisch auch einen dwarf oder elfen erstellen, wenn man denn so will.

Eine kleine auswahl an indivuellen gestaltungen:

*Asmodier* leben auf der "dunklen,kalten" seite Atreias. *Aussehen*: haben blasse haut,krallen und einen schweif auf dem rücken.. augen glühen in Kampfhaltung.. schwarze Flügel. :
Links oben könnte z.b. einem dwarf entsprechen, während links unten eine spitzohrige gesellin ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Elyos* , leben auf der"sonnenseite von Atreia".. *Aussehen:* Helle- bis normale Hautfarbe.. Engelsgleich.. weiße Flügel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(vom "dwarf" über "pseudo elf" ist alles möglich)

Wie gesagt bei AION is nichts vorgefertigt, die gesichter kann man alle selbst mit reglern formen, sowie die körperstatur.

vielfältigste auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt es also bei der erschaffung.. das ist ja nur eine kleine auswahl (von den randomchars) dessen, was man selbst gestalten kann...Die möglichkeiten bei der charerstellung sind fast unendlich und erinnern an den individualismus wie in CoH.. oder anderen MMorpgs. Jedenfalls wird man nicht unbedingt seinem clon über dem weg laufen wie beispielweise in warhammer.

Asiatische styles sind allerdings auch dabei, wie auch westlich typische. der Spieler hat da freie auswahl.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

Hm, sehen zum Teil garnichtmal schlecht aus, danke für die Screens.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Viel Text



Das ist ja alles schön und gut, meine Meinung bleibt aber meine Meinung. Ich finds kitschig und viele Sachen dieser Art machen ein Universum nicht stimmig, sondern nur überbordet. Gefällt mir eben nicht. Es ist übrigens schön das es dir gefällt. Aber derzeit ist es noch nicht in Deutschland released und die Flamer/Whiner Comm. wird das Spiel schon rund machen. Selbst WoW ist davor ja nicht sicher. Selbst du machst es ja und ich natürlich auch ^^

@Miracolax

jap, ich hab tatsächlich HdRO und auch AoC angespielt. Sicherlich nicht im vollen Umfang (auch Aion nicht), aber für einen Eindruck reicht es auch. Wenn du dir das nicht vorstellen kannst oder mir das nicht glaubst, schön für dich. Kannst mich ja scheinbar eh nicht leiden. Daher ein Tipp an dich: ignoriere mich im buffed Forum, sonst wirst du meine störenden und dir nicht genehmen Posts immer wieder lesen müssen.

PS: Also auf den Screens sehen sich Asmodier und Elyos doch sehr ähnlich, auch Ingame unterscheiden sie sich primär durch Rüstungsdesign und die Flügel. Sicherlich, Aion hat sehr viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die ich gern auch in WAR gehabt hätte. Aber da ich das Gesicht meines Orks eh nicht sehe, ist mir das egal. Früher wollte Mythic ja auch mal das CreatureChange System einbauen. Aber das ist ja nun leider nciht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Miracolax (12. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Kannst mich ja scheinbar eh nicht leiden. Daher ein Tipp an dich: ignoriere mich im buffed Forum, sonst wirst du meine störenden und dir nicht genehmen Posts immer wieder lesen müssen.



Na, wer wird denn gleich....erstens hat das  nichts mit "nicht leiden können" zu tun, weil wir sind ja nicht im Kindergarten (oder doch??) So wie du deine Meinung zu irgendwas hast habe ich sie auch, die ich genausogut sage werde wie du auch. Hier und anderswo, egal wo. Und das hat erstmal nix mit der Person an sich zu tun, nur mal so zur Info. Da müsste ich 24/7 hier sein nur um mich mit einigen zu fetzen. Als wenn ich im RL nicht schon genug Stress mit so manchen Leuten hätte... Und warum soll ich denn Zensur ausüben und dich auf Igno setzen? Angst das ich dir was ungelegenes sagen könnte? Im RL kann ich doch auch nicht jeden ausblenden der mir evtl. nicht passt. Also bleib mal locker und entspann dich, ich schreib nur dann was wenn ich der Meinung bin das es schreibenswert ist, egal ob ich da auf einen Pymonte oder sonstwen eingehen muss! So, und nun trink ich mir ein schönes kühles Feierabendbier, cheers [attachment=7966:beer.gif]


----------



## HEILDICH (13. Juni 2009)

PS: Also auf den Screens sehen sich Asmodier und Elyos doch sehr ähnlich, auch Ingame unterscheiden sie sich primär durch Rüstungsdesign und die Flügel. Sicherlich, Aion hat sehr viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die ich gern auch in WAR gehabt hätte. Aber da ich das Gesicht meines Orks eh nicht sehe, ist mir das egal. Früher wollte Mythic ja auch mal das CreatureChange System einbauen. Aber das ist ja nun leider nciht mehr aktuell.




SO WIE VIEL ANDER SACHEN ES AUCH NICHT INS GAME GESCHAFFT HABEN


----------



## Stampeete (13. Juni 2009)

Welches MMORPG hält denn heutzutage das was zum Release versprochen wurde?
Ihr heult alle echt zu viel rum und andauernd diese Vergleiche mit WOW... WAR ist etwas völlig anderes
und von Grund auf anders aufgebaut als WOW.
Ich habe WAR gespielt, ich habe WOW angespielt. Das miteinander zu vergleichen ist vollkommen daneben...
WAR hat auch nie versprochen etwas zu werden was ähnlich ist wie WOW.
Spielt die Trial, dann werdet ihr sehen was euch gefällt!

Und AiON wiederrum ist auch etwas anderes....versucht aber eher eine Mischung aus beidem zu sein.


----------

